# Turning the page



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Went to the sale today and bought a LP tank for $225. Its round, 40in, and about 24ft long. Bought around 75 pieces of tile for [email protected], and an old mail box for $10, as someone had stolen mine. My boy hauled the tank out to the place and I hooked onto it with my pk and pulled it till it nosed into the ground, then he drove out from under the trailer from it. Hes going to bring his dads tractor with a front lift to position the tank. I went to the lumber store in Chelsea. It looked small from the outside but was FILLED inside with everything hardware. I asked for the address of handimen and they gave me 4. Ones meeting me tomorrow after church to give me an estimate. Whoever gets the job will only fix whats messed up on the outside. My boys also going to take the brush hog off of my trailer. I got to go to a farm store and buy a new PTO shaft as someone stole it also, along with my portable aluminum elevator while breaking the casting in the hub of my H, and bending the shaft on one of the cylinders of the front mounted blade. I got the batts out of all but the Case, and I got the crank here on it.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Sounds like your on your way and having fun! Can't wait to see more pictures. It's a very nice place.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Found out by my boy that the furnace is shot past repareing.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Good time to sharpen up the bush hog blade, huh? The furnace? Well, that's how it goes. Hope you have some cash....if you don't mind installing one, you can get a furnace online for about half of what the dealers charge.

I think this thread is gonna end up like the old story of the guy who had a dog that just _loved _to chase cars.....until he caught one.

geo


----------



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

Bill, if the furnace is shot it might be cheaper to install a wood stove or those ventless propane wall heaters.

I got a wood stove for $200 and I just shopped for a propane wall heater for the times when I'm not home and won't be able to stoke the wood stove. I found the wall heaters ran from $155-$275 depending on what size area you are trying to heat.

Sorry your furnace is not repairable, hopefully you can find a workable solution before winter.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

As far as heating goes...they make those ventless propane room heaters (go on a wall). Since time and $$ is a major concern right now what with settling in, you could install one of those in the rooms you plan to use this year, then install the other rooms, later at your leisure. 

Mon


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Plans seldom go just as we envision. Well, mine don't anyway. Good luck.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Chick, Ill be 68 in a very little while. My wood cutting days are over. Sides id have to have someone cut a hole in the roof, and that aint happening.

Im thinking wall stove also. My best friend down there has one and he really liked it. The house is really open. 3 big rooms, kitchen, dining, and TV room. They'll take a lot of gas to keep them warm.


----------



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> Chick, Ill be 68 in a very little while. My wood cutting days are over. Sides id have to have someone cut a hole in the roof, and that aint happening.
> 
> Im thinking wall stove also. My best friend down there has one and he really liked it. The house is really open. 3 big rooms, kitchen, dining, and TV room. They'll take a lot of gas to keep them warm.



I'm pushing 64 Bill and although I can't do the heavy wood splitting any longer, I found for me, it was still cheaper to use wood(I cut the stuff I can do with my chainsaw and buy the split hardwood) than to install a forced air furnace. I suppose some areas are more expensive but a furnace would have cost me over $3000 with the cost of installation.
I put the stove pipe through a side wall and then up so it's 2' above the roof line.

For your use, those propane wall heaters would probably be your best bet & you can sort of do zone heating. If you're not using a room, shut the door so the heater doesn't have to heat that area.

Good luck.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> .... They'll take a lot of gas to keep them warm.


Hopefully not as much as you think. You are used to icicles hanging off your nose in the winter, so it's not like it's going to have to be 80 degrees to keep you warm. If you have ceiling fans to help send the heat back down from the ceiling, and only heat what you need, you'll be fine. 

Prepare for the weather as much as possible, check your insulation, how tight your windows are (maybe cover with plastic?), around the doors, and the underside of the trailer. Maybe get a small portable electric heater for use when needed to keep your feet warm...feet and hands warm, rest of you feels the right temp, too. Heat tape wouldn't hurt for the pipes, either.

Come spring, find some spirea blooming and get some bushes started and plant on the wind side of the house (about 3 foot out) and that will help as a windbreak for next year. Women always appreciate a man with flowers, so maybe it would help in THAT respect, also.

Make a wriiten list, Bill, otherwise it could all become overwhelming.

Mon


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

farmgal said:


> Sounds like your on your way and having fun! Can't wait to see more pictures. It's a very nice place.


Pics? Where are the pics? I need to see the pics!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

hippie, I tookl pics of EACH individual wall, and floor, and anything you all might find interesting, BUT, I cant get my puter to take them.

All the ductwork is already there and in place. Its just the furnace that's bad, BUT again, I like the idea of the side mount stoves.

Theres 6 fans in the house.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Before you go to hanging a bunch of heaters on all the walls, remember you have to refi this place everything you do either drops or increases the value, a furnace is going to have a greater added value than wall units.

What is your son calling shot this house isn't that terrible old is it?


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

coolrunnin said:


> Before you go to hanging a bunch of heaters on all the walls, remember you have to refi this place everything you do either drops or increases the value, a furnace is going to have a greater added value than wall units.
> 
> What is your son calling shot this house isn't that terrible old is it?


That is what I was wondering, I don't think he has ever said his son is an HVAC person, so unless he is how would he know for sure??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive mentioned several times that the previous owners mesed up a lot of stuff inside. Ive got wires bare at the ends just hanging in the main receptical/breaker,whatever.

The control box is laying on the floor under the furnace proper, pipes are messed up above it at the furnace proper. Its around 16in wide and around 4ft high.

Im going to have my first sleep in tonight. I figured id go over and stop in town and get something to eat, and camp out in the house.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

Man - everybody too old to cut firewood - I'll be 82 in a couple weeks and cut about 6 full cords every year for use during the winter - if you think you are too old to do something then you know what - it won't take long and you will be - I personally think me cutting wood every year has kept me in pretty good shape for my age - still hunt from a tree stand and keep busy all the time - getting old is often in your head - gotta keep moving


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ive mentioned several times that the previous owners mesed up a lot of stuff inside. Ive got wires bare at the ends just hanging in the main receptical/breaker,whatever.
> 
> The control box is laying on the floor under the furnace proper, pipes are messed up above it at the furnace proper. Its around 16in wide and around 4ft high.
> 
> Im going to have my first sleep in tonight. I figured id go over and stop in town and get something to eat, and camp out in the house.


All the things you mentioned above don't mean the furnace is shot, before I paid to get the outside of the house fixed up, because really do you care what it looks like right NOW, I would pay a real HVAC person to come out and take a look at the furnace, it could be a fairly simple fix...but you want to dash off and spend $100's of dollars on wall heaters???


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

RichNC said:


> All the things you mentioned above don't mean the furnace is shot, before I paid to get the outside of the house fixed up, because really do you care what it looks like right NOW, I would pay a real HVAC person to come out and take a look at the furnace, it could be a fairly simple fix...but you want to dash off and spend $100's of dollars on wall heaters???


Potentially dropping the overall value of the house.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

RichNC said:


> All the things you mentioned above don't mean the furnace is shot, before I paid to get the outside of the house fixed up, because really do you care what it looks like right NOW, I would pay a real HVAC person to come out and take a look at the furnace, it could be a fairly simple fix...but you want to dash off and spend $100's of dollars on wall heaters???


Yep, get a good HVAC guy out there.


----------



## meiere (Dec 17, 2014)

Not to mention ventless wall heaters aren't the safest things in the world. ..


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I too was going to mention to get a heat guy in there, who knows the systems. Too many times I hear "oh it's beyond help" when all it needed was a 7$ thermocoupler.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

meiere said:


> Not to mention ventless wall heaters aren't the safest things in the world. ..


AND a ventless will pump moisture into the air like you wouldn't believe! Friend of mine was all proud of his in his shop until rust caused him a ton of problems in the first winter.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

At the bottom of page 2 they had the 4 letters for heating so I went into it, but didn't have my zip for there, so went out and got it, but now it isn't there again.

I spent an hour cleaning the sliding doors, Ony one slides. The glass looked like everybody had put their greasy hands on it. They had put grease in the bottom track. When they slid the door, this eventually pushed grease up into the corners making the door hard to completely close, so as to lock. I got the track cleaned out, and the siding below the door, along with the glass. There was a huge hole at the end of the driveway that is at the road. dropping into it 3 or 4 times has messed up the doors closing on the pk. I have fooled and fooled with it, and it will close until it wont. It wont right now, so im taking it to a mechanic tomorrow. I hauled 3 FULL wheelbarrow loads of dirt of that pile to the S of the house down there to fill it, and 2 more to fill 3 or so other small dips in the driveway. I had a guy out today to take a look at the damage on the outside. He will call me when he has a price on the material to do the job. I told him I was near 68 and on retirement, so I wanted the cheapest best job he could do. Turned out he is a preacher, so we talked church a bit, and his dad was a farmer till he lost his hand in a combine. Never heard of that happening. Said they farmed 600 acres of beans and milo, and ran 250 feeder pigs. Hope he didn't run that milo in to feed them, as it goes through pigs like a fart in a wind storm.
Bought a lot of cleaning materials today also. I had stopped at the Dollar Store and bought a pkg of weenies, cheese, and a loaf of bread, and took note of the cost,
I went later to the grocery store in town and found their weenies, cheese, and the cheapest wheat bread ran from [email protected] to [email protected] cheaper. I told a worker there that. As I was telling her, her face kinda squinched up like I was asking her for a date, and she was trying to figure an excuse to get out of it. She relaxed when I told her the store was cheaper.
Went to the water works. Because the former tenant had had her meter taken out due to not paying her bill, I would have to pay $1,250 to get the water on there. That aint happening, so I guess ill try to drill a well. With a dam that's around 4 blocks long holding water for decades 500ft from the house, and 300ft from the corner of the property, there should be plenty of water seepage in the ground there. Hopefully, Ill get the electric in towards the end of the week.
I had my first sleep over last night. I had thought that the cyotes would sing to the hoot owls, but it was deader than a cemetery. At least at a cemetery theres usually a hoot owl so ive seen in the movies.. From somewhere past 2 00 to 12 30 last night I heard 13 trains go by around a quarter of a mile away. Course, at night they could be heard miles away at other crossings.
I thought that id see the moon out. It never really got totally dark out. I never saw the moon so I figured it was the neighbors 2 nite lights, and they live back around 200ft off the road.
Bought 8 rectangular cement paving stones to put underneath the legs of the LP tank. Boys coming out early Sun with his DILs toy tractor to put it in place, and take off the brush hog from my trailer.
Well, that's about it for today.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I am going out to the other place tomorrow and bring in the outhouse. I got to thinking last night since I went to bed around 8 00, and didn't get any sleep till way past midnight.
We once had 200 chickens in an 10 X 28 chicken house, and sold eggs. I got to thinking if I built an chicken house that was 12 X 30, and got 200 hens, I could sell eggs again at Chelsea which is right on Route 66. I should be able to sell brown eggs for $2.50 doz. I should get 175 eggs a day for sure. That's around 14 doz a day. That times 7 days is say 100 doz. My DD gave a a small trailer that could hold a small freezer. I could keep them in that and haul them to town and set up by the hwy on Fridays from say 3 to 6, and sell them for $250. That's a G note a month. Figure $200/300 for feed, and that's still $500 to the good a month. Whats your thoughts?


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Because the former tenant had had her meter taken out due to not paying her bill, I would have to pay $1,250 to get the water on there. That aint happening, so I guess ill try to drill a well. With a dam that's around 4 blocks long holding water for decades 500ft from the house, and 300ft from the corner of the property, there should be plenty of water seepage in the ground there.


If you think drilling a well is going to cost you less that that, you are sadly mistaken! And why would you not have even checked into that before you bought this place, gosh Bill I want you to suceed in this but dang!! And I still don't understand why you are fixing up the outside of the house before calling an HVAC guy to come look at the furnace, heat and water should be your first priorities, not siding!!


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> I am going out to the other place tomorrow and bring in the outhouse. I got to thinking last night since I went to bed around 8 00, and didn't get any sleep till way past midnight.
> We once had 200 chickens in an 10 X 28 chicken house, and sold eggs. I got to thinking if I built an chicken house that was 12 X 30, and got 200 hens, I could sell eggs again at Chelsea which is right on Route 66. I should be able to sell brown eggs for $2.50 doz. I should get 175 eggs a day for sure. That's around 14 doz a day. That times 7 days is say 100 doz. My DD gave a a small trailer that could hold a small freezer. I could keep them in that and haul them to town and set up by the hwy on Fridays from say 3 to 6, and sell them for $250. That's a G note a month. Figure $200/300 for feed, and that's still $500 to the good a month. Whats your thoughts?


Not a bad plan but at 2000 pop. the town is a little small to sustain the sales you need and Tulsa is a little far.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

+Rich, Look on U tubes at the well driller who is standing on the tailgate running a pipe into the ground.

Yes the towns small, BUT did I mention it sits on Hwy 66? people are on that road continiously


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Shopping for eggs?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

No different than those guys who sell melons alongside the road, and melons havnt gone through the roof like eggs has


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Bill, go back to the water company and talk to them. You should *NOT* be responsible for someone else's *TOTAL* bill. 

Ask them what you need to do to PROVE you were not living there. Maybe the mortgage papers would do? People will live in a place until the utilities are turned off and not pay, then have a friend go by with "I just moved in" and get them turned back on...which they will not pay, AGAIN.

Utility companies will try to charge the new resident for what the old jerk did.

If they tell you that you MUST pay it (Don't know OK laws) repeat that you are the new home OWNER, on a fixed income, and ask for monthly payments.

Mon


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

How about partnering with a CSA in the area, might be a more lucrative market for that number of eggs.

I just don't see alot of success with road side stands in this area, and i have been across that stretch of 66 many times theres just not alot of traffic on it.

But i still think the plan has alot of merit.

And heed what frogmaamy wrote, your going to drill for in essence groundwater, that stuff will be little safer than creek water


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Mammy I had the woman talk to DD. I think she hacked the woman off, but nothing got changed.

CR, I think that the amount of people going by there would be from 300/600. When people living in town or past town, are getting off of work and thinking about what they'll need for the weekend.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Are you close to Big Cabin? That would be the place to set up a farm stand if they will let you?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes in around 20 miles.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

$2.50 is way too cheap. We get $4.00 a dozen for brown eggs at farmer's market.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

The water bill belongs to the individual,not the house, in New York. Strange how your state handles it. Also, Why would they let the bill get that high before they shut it off? How's that your responsibility? Very backwards system.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

They tried that with me MANY moons ago in Texas...I think it was the gas company, because Thanksgiving dinner that year was made in a crockpot, electric frying pan and a toaster.  That's what you get for moving at the wrong time of the year.

The problem was resolved when I brought the company a note from my former landlord, and I didn't have to pay. This place you're in now is probably a small public company and NEEDS the money

Bill, if you have to, bite the bullet and pay the bill. You have too much to do, in a short amount of time. How many YEARS did you spend at your prior place without water? Sure, you TALKED about a well, but it didn't happen. Fact, I think you referenced the same video, back then.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I put in 3 wells in the other place. Only one of them god, and the neighbor filled it up within 50ft before I had plumbed it to the house.

Farmaid, Your in NY, and that, like Cali is a state unto itself. Ive been in Farmers Mkts. Helped start one. EVERYTHING that sells in one sells higher in one than if it was sold at a roadside corner. Generally Farmers mkts, are in towns that are larger than 2000. The one I sold in was in the middle of Tulsa., and yes I sold tomatoes for a buck ea.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

In Colorado I know house water bill stays with property. Gas and lights do not. 

And there is a deposit usually also to get water , gas, and electric turned on. 

All I know is moving really costs. This small town the grocery store is high. I buy very few things here. Shop in the city.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

There are a lot of cool niches you could do. Even with chickens. For example get good stock and sell hatching eggs online. Will you have internet there?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes ill have internet there. Im locked in for 2yrs on both it and TV. n Guy called about fixing the outside of the house. He said tween $500/$550. Theres 22 windowqs in around the house. I washed all of them on the inside except for ones I didn't know how to move out or raise or lower. Some I did know how to raise. Some I didn't. I need to build a partition between the kitchen area and the living room that I can close in the winter and open in the summer. The areas around 20ft wide. Any ideas? Doing that, Ill have only the kitchen and another room ie dining room/living room that ill be heating. Ive got to change the steps. There 2 far apart at 6in. I need them to be max 4in. That's what I had at the other place. I have trouble walking up steps, and I don't want to feel miserable whenever I leave or go to the house.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Guys supposed to come out tomorrow and lok at the furnace.
Guy called about fixing the outside of the house. $500/$550. Sis said it was in the ball park. Have to wait till I get my next check.
I need to have a partition built that opens in the summer and closes in the winter to separate the kitchen from the dining room/living room. It is around 20ft wide. That would leave open during winter the kitchen and another dining room/living room area.
Any ideas??
I need to change out the wood steps. I have trouble walking up down stairs. I can do it, but it hurts somewhat to do so, and I don't want to feel miserable whenever I go into or out of the house.
The house has 22 windows. I know as I cleaned them today, All but those I couldn't figure out how to raise/lower/take out. Some I figured out, some I didn't.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry for the double. I didn't think that the first posted.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

What I've always been told with furnaces, they lose efficiency when rooms or vents are closed off.? Are you closing off the kitchen from heat or living room? Sounds like you are getting things going, that's good.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes, Ill be trying to close off 2/3s of the house. I don't like heat in my bedroom, and I don't need to be heating 3 other bedrooms/storage room, and a living room/dining room, since I have 2


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Bill, I;m sure there are carpenters on here that can tell you the standard rise and width steps are supposed to be--Sons not here, or I would ask. Any deviation from what they are supposed to be are difficult to navigate.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

If you have problems with the steps, why not just put in a ramp?

Mon


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

Bill, you might want to consider a ramp.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

Frogmammy'
You put in while I was typing. I have thought about it here where to put one . Can't be too steep. Hopefully I will not need one.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

I also think Bill should just build a ramp! Will also be interested to hear what the HVAC guy said.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Careful closing off all heat to closed up areas if humidity is a problem. Will have lots of mold, newer homes are made tighter and don't do well with humidity. Made even worse with unvented gas wall heatersOne of the reasons I didn't think this place was a good fit for Bill. But whatever....


....James


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I was going to suggest a ramp as well. The guy we bought the house from was using one of those electric scooters and had a ramp built over the step. It is very nice when we are hauling something heavy as we just use the hand truck. It can get slippery in winter - so be careful there. I have landed on my tail bone a few times but I am always the first one out early in the morning taking care of animals.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

FarmerKat said:


> I was going to suggest a ramp as well. The guy we bought the house from was using one of those electric scooters and had a ramp built over the step. It is very nice when we are hauling something heavy as we just use the hand truck. It can get slippery in winter - so be careful there. I have landed on my tail bone a few times but I am always the first one out early in the morning taking care of animals.



Buy a roll of asphalt roofing and nail or staple down, the grit keeps it from getting slick...James


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The heating air guy was supposed to be there today, but I left his number at DDs house and my phone while me and nephew went out to old place and hauled in outhouse, and then another trip to haul in around 100 boards, 1 true inch, thick, by 8in wide and around 3ft long or less. I will use these to build a tool shed. Tomorrow were going out with my chain saw and cut up a 30 X 10ft chicken house with no roof on it as yet into 10ft sections, and load them on ly 22ft by 10ft trailer 
and haul them over. ill reassemble it there, and put my tools in it while building the tool shed.
Glass guy came out today and took measurments.
I don't do well on ramps either, but better on them than steps. I had steps made out of RR ties at the other place set at around 4in increments. They worked fine.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

jwal10 said:


> Buy a roll of asphalt roofing and nail or staple down, the grit keeps it from getting slick...James


Oh, it's on the list ... among many other priorities ... lol


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

James
On roofing on a ramp how do you clean it in winter? Ice and snow? I was thinking outdoor carpeting but that could be worse to clean. ?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

When I used the roofing material, cleans off with snow shovel or SnowJoe just fine, or sprinkle (light!) ice melt. Carpeting could get water/ice down in the fibers and freeze, not sure how easy to make so it wouldn't get slick. Get a sample piece and leave it out this winter and see what you think about it on a ramp.

Mon


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Forget tile, forget the outside and get your water and heat fixed. Once you have shelter you can work on the rest. And stop paying people for stuff you can figure out yourself. 

I saved every penny and always told people I was broke until I got everything set up, now I splurge on myself because I think I'm worthy.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

200 chickens and no water in yet would be hard.

Bill, sometimes what is said face to face is a bit different if it is in writing. Is there any chance you could e-mail the water company, STATE YOU BOUGHT A PROPERTY IN AUGUST of 2015, and ask them IN THE E-MAIL what they would charge to put a new meter in in your county, and if you would be responsible for the previous water bill?

If the lady is correct you have wasted 5 minutes. If she is not correct then you have saved @ $1000

You might also call the county courthouse and ask if the old water bill goes with the new landowner. I have no idea who you would need to ask but the secretary generally has a good idea who to ask. Explain, if you wish, that you need to speak to someone who is not employed by the water company, as you are double-checking something. 

Secretaries usually know who does what.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

So the HVAC guy was to come and you just left to haul in an outhouse and so old wood, have you heard anything from him since?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Called the air guy today. Sec said he was already on a job and would call. He didn't.
Bought a new 40gal water heater, $320
Going tomorrow to try to get the water AND electric on.
Terri, the chickens would be next year, and Would start laying around this time next year. ill buy them as chicks. Ill start them in a brooder house ill get built this winter. Then after a month Ill put them in the chicken house but wont let them out for a month. This house will have the nests in it in a separate room. Ill also build another chicken house as I tried today to take down and move a chicken house I had built around 5yrs ago, but its to heavy for me and nephew. THAT house ill keep 200 OTHER checkens in that I start from chicks after the laying bunch is moved out of the brooder house into the laying house. The latter bunch Ill keep in another house ill have to build. These will be kept in a pen and not allowed to mix with the laying hens. They'll be a different color so they will be easily spotted if they do fly the coop. These last will be sold in 2 doz increments, a doz to a cage at the sale I go to.
A guy on YT Forums will give me the part for my H Farmall AND another cyl IF I bring out my old bent cylendar.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, The guys working on the outside of the house as I type. Went and got electric turned on today, Monday. Water works closed. Bought 40 gal heater and got it hooked up. Going out to work on my H to get it ready to load machinery. Ill have electric by tomorrow they said. All I got to do is push a button on the meter to start the bill rolling, er ball rolling lol. Did a lot of cleaning yesterday. Cleaned the master bathroom sink, mirrors, 3 , and garden tub, Cleaned underneath where the water heater sat. ALSO got washer put in, but got to buy a drain hose. Cleaned underneath where the frig usta set,


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

ake sure you get that water heater full before turning on the electricity. Run water out of hot faucet before turning on to get all air out. Didn't hear, what did you have to do/pay to get water? Sounds like you are on your way but what are you doing about all of the cut wiring?

Kind of been away, with getting moved last week and surgery early this morning....James


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

James, what does, (Run water hot of hot faucet before turning on.)? What does that mean.

I have to pay $1,250 to get water turned on.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> James, what does, (Run water hot of hot faucet before turning on.)? What does that mean.
> 
> _*I have to pay $1,250 to get water turned on.*_


WOW! $1250? Why so much? I think the most I ever had to pay to get the water turned on was $50!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah, everybody says its crazy, but says that's what it is. They say its cause the last owner up and skipped on them. She lost her deposit, whatever it was when they pulled her meter. Dosent seem right that I should be made to pay for her problem, but in retrospect, that's the way its always been with me and wimmins lol


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I think you should fight it. My MIL had a renter skip on electric bill - by the time they turned it off it was a couple thousand dollars. It was in the renter's name. When she wanted to turn it on for the next tenant, they would not until she paid the other bill. She filed a complaint with the state utilities commission and they helped her get it resolved. 

How could a water bill ever get to $1,250 before they turned it off? If there is no sewer, the water bill would not be very high. With a 4 person family (and kids who like to take baths daily), we pay around $30-$35 a month for water (no sewer). When I had sewer in city, my water bill ran around $80 for 1 person in the house but with mandatory yard watering. Even with my $80 bill, it would take 15 months to get to $1,250. They should have turned the water off long before it got this far.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

They may have had some horses. Most everybody here, to prove there REALLY okies have a couple nags at least in a pen. I know they had pets of some sort due to the scratches on the lower parts of the sliding door.

Im getting ready to ask my sister to ask the attorneys where she works whos responsible for asking the neighbor who owns the ground on 2 sides of me to move his fence to the boundry line, which hasn't as yet been established on those two sides. me as the new buyer, or the bank as the yet owner.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmerKat, relatively small town, they probably felt sorry for the prior owner being "left with kids" so let payment fall behind for such a long time. 

Sometimes deadbeat parents use their kids like a debit card, or a mercy mission for a local church. Makes upstanding parents have a rough row to hoe when they hit a rocky spot. Or expensive for an old guy just wanting to do his thing.

Mon


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> yeah, everybody says its crazy, but says that's what it is. They say its cause the last owner up and skipped on them. She lost her deposit, whatever it was when they pulled her meter. Dosent seem right that I should be made to pay for her problem, but in retrospect, that's the way its always been with me and wimmins lol


Yeah, but you can prove you just bought the place...I'd fight it. Make some calls or get your sister to do it for you if you don't feel confident enough to get it resolved yourself.

Having to pay $1250 for some stranger's bill is nothing short of theft IMO.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

frogmammy said:


> FarmerKat, relatively small town, they probably felt sorry for the prior owner being "left with kids" so let payment fall behind for such a long time.
> 
> Sometimes deadbeat parents use their kids like a debit card, or a mercy mission for a local church. Makes upstanding parents have a rough row to hoe when they hit a rocky spot. Or expensive for an old guy just wanting to do his thing.
> 
> Mon


If the water company wanted to be compassionate because of someone's family situation, then they just need to be compassionate. They allowed the prior owner to rack up these bills now they are trying to steal that money from Bill. It's just plain wrong.


----------



## davewittwer (Jul 7, 2015)

hippygirl said:


> Yeah, but you can prove you just bought the place...I'd fight it. Make some calls or get your sister to do it for you if you don't feel confident enough to get it resolved yourself.
> 
> Having to pay $1250 for some stranger's bill is nothing short of theft IMO.


I know in MN at least water bills are leinable, meaning they follow the property not the occupant.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

That may be the deal here Dave. I asked sis if I or the bank was responsible to talk to the neighbor about the fences, and she said I was. I don't see how. Said I shouldn't do anything till I find the stakes. I doubt if I would find them, tho Its possible I guess.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dawgs, its going to be $132 to move the internet, and over a hundred to move the TV. Both come out on next months bill


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> That may be the deal here Dave. I asked sis if I or the bank was responsible to talk to the neighbor about the fences, and she said I was. I don't see how. Said I shouldn't do anything till I find the stakes. I doubt if I would find them, tho Its possible I guess.


I either lived or did some loans in a state that delinquent water bills were a lien on the property..........................


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> Dawgs, its going to be $132 to move the internet, and over a hundred to move the TV. Both come out on next months bill



Shut the TV service OFF! That "over a hundred to move the TV" will go a ways to get what you need instead of what you want. Watch tv off youtube! It will get chilly soon and you need to concentrate on having heat.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

po boy said:


> I either lived or did some loans in a state that delinquent water bills were a lien on the property..........................


If there was a lien on the property, it should have been satisfied at closing. The title company would have been responsible for distributing the funds to satisfy all liens. 

I still would not take this lying down. I would contact the utilities commission (http://www.occeweb.com/index.html) and talk with them.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

agmantoo said:


> Shut the TV service OFF! That "over a hundred to move the TV" will go a ways to get what you need instead of what you want. Watch tv off youtube! It will get chilly soon and you need to concentrate on having heat.


I haven't had anything more than the 2 or 3 local channels I can pull in for years now, and out of those the only one I actually turn the TV on to watch is PBS, there isn't much that you can't find/watch online these days. I would very much rather be without TV and even internet than heat in the winter.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> That may be the deal here Dave. I asked sis if I or the bank was responsible to talk to the neighbor about the fences, and she said I was. I don't see how. Said I shouldn't do anything till I find the stakes. I doubt if I would find them, tho Its possible I guess.


You own the house now Bill, well sort of, if you make your payments. I don't understand why you think the bank would talk to the neighbors about fences, why would they, if you can't find the pins from the survey at this point that is your problem not the banks, it is called due diligence, which you really fell down on.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

FarmerKat said:


> If there was a lien on the property, it should have been satisfied at closing. The title company would have been responsible for distributing the funds to satisfy all liens.
> 
> I still would not take this lying down. I would contact the utilities commission (http://www.occeweb.com/index.html) and talk with them.


That's true, but they don't have to file a lien since the delinquent amount is attached to the property. AT some point, someone will turn the water back on.


----------



## davewittwer (Jul 7, 2015)

po boy said:


> That's true, but they don't have to file a lien since the delinquent amount is attached to the property. AT some point, someone will turn the water back on.


I call it lienable....they will not file a lien as a contractor would file a mechanicls lien. Since most water systems are adminstered by municipalities they will simply assess it to the taxes. They will make you pay it, it won't go away.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

davewittwer said:


> I call it lienable....they will not file a lien as a contractor would file a mechanicls lien. Since most water systems are adminstered by municipalities they will simply assess it to the taxes. They will make you pay it, it won't go away.


That's just highway robbery. 

Not that it is how it is but ... there were opportunities for this to be handled - at closing at the latest. Property taxes are prorated and paid at closing too. Since this was a foreclosure, it could have been handled when the foreclosure went through the court. What if the buyer simply does not have the money to pay the bills? Now the bank sold them an inhabitable property because there is no water. It may all be legal but it is sure immoral. 

In our area we have several small rural utility companies. They have an elected board. This alone would make me run for a seat on the board. At minimum, the water company should cut off the water quickly upon non payment and not give them months to rack up huge bills. Our company turns water off very quickly - within days of non-payment. When I was under a larger utility in city limits, there was a mix up when I turned my water service on for a brand new house. Guess how I found out about the mix up? Within a week my water was turned off. It turned out when they set my water up, they switched numbers in my house number. So it seemed I never switched water to my name and the prior bill appeared to go unpaid.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Seems to me that it would be the UTILITY COMPANY'S responsibility to collect the payment that THEY allowed to balloon from the person/s that actually USED that service.

I betcha that if the "law" that allows this sort of thing to happen were to be changed and they (the utility company) lost enough $$$, that "grace period" would get shortened to only a few days, huh?


----------



## davewittwer (Jul 7, 2015)

hippygirl said:


> Seems to me that it would be the UTILITY COMPANY'S responsibility to collect the payment that THEY allowed to balloon from the person/s that actually USED that service.
> 
> I betcha that if the "law" that allows this sort of thing to happen were to be changed and they (the utility company) lost enough $$$, that "grace period" would get shortened to only a few days, huh?


It's not a utility company but rather a municipal utility. They are part of the local government and therfore have access to assess delinquent bills to the taxes. It is quite common, most people however are unaware of it as they pay thier bills. Private utilities go with the ocupant but public do not.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Agman Im locked into a 2 year deal that restarted when I moved here.l ill check into that tomorrow before I go to pay them,


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Kat, ill check into your posting before I go to pay them.

Puter installer said he makes a $100 a pop so I guess the Co only gets the $30/


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

In case I didn't mention it, they did a GREAT job on the house. Don't look like it would cost $550, but its done and im well satisfied. How they blended in 17yr old siding with new siding I don't know, but it was a good job.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I swallered hard and forked over the $1,250 after I called the post somebody left me on the other page. That Ph# led to the Corporate Commission. They said they had little control over water utilities, and none over mine. They said they only had control over investor utility corporations.
When she said how much it would be. I asked, Arent you supposed to wear a mask to take all of my money. She wasn't amused.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

That's awesome Bill !!!


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Bill, I am sorry it came to that  ... but happy you have running water.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Wont have it till next week she told me. Youd think id get instant service at that price


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Wont have it till next week she told me. Youd think id get instant service at that price


Not if you p____d her off................. 

Hopefully she'll retrieve it from the round file before the janitor comes to empty it......so you won't have to go back into the office next week when nobody shows to hook it up........

I'll bet, since it was a foreclosure, the utility considered it abandoned and removed the meter, thus making it a brand new connection now. Just a thought. There should be a contract or statement of rules in the new agreement, which you will sign, and which you should save in a permanent file. Always read the fine print.

For me anyway, I would be very leery of buying a foreclosed property for all the reasons you have already described in all your posts--including this one about the water hookup.

geo


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

geo in mi said:


> Not if you p____d her off.................
> 
> Hopefully she'll retrieve it from the round file before the janitor comes to empty it......so you won't have to go back into the office next week when nobody shows to hook it up........
> 
> ...



There should be no reluctance to buy a foreclosure provided you did your due diligence or had someone experienced in closing foreclosures working with you. In doing the background research one would know what their true costs were going to be before concluding the purchase. I remain concerned that in this case something will still surface such as unpaid past property taxes or liens from previous years.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

One thing im coming to NOT like with this house is all the center lights in the rooms are with fans. So, In the afternoons I turn some of the fans on in the rooms only that I will use, like say 3. Then, in the evening Ill turn on a light in the living room. When I go to bed, I first got to light a way to the bedroom before turning out the light in the living room. This house is dark as heck if there isn't a light on mid way through it.

The main thing im worried about now is getting the neighbor to move his 2 fences to the proper boundry lines.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

So install some motion activated night lights on the path you'll be taking.

I don't see why the neighbor should have to move his fences on your say-so...and neither will he. Pay for a survey and IF you are right, he may need to move them himself. Or YOU may need to move them...depends on OK laws. NOTHING will be moved without a survey.

Mon


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Forgot to say, you can get the motion activated nightlights at different stores...Lowes, Home Depot, Dollar Store, and others. You just pug them into the wall on your route and they only come on when it's dark and you walk by them, to suggest your path, then they'll go out again once you're past them.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, the water Dept called to say they were hooking me up today. I said I wasn't there, I thought that they were comeing out next week. They said well, they got a slot open and were coming out today. I saie that the house had been messed up and I was afraid all wasn't as it should be and wanted to be there when they turned it on. O they said, You wont get any water to your house. There just installing the meter. For me to have water, I got to turn on the water at the meter. Boys going to be here tomorrow. Hes got way more experience with that than I so Ill stay in the house while he turns it on.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Startin to get irked by this sliding door to. Never did think much of it. Now, when your outside, and you pull it say a foot, it bucks and stalls. IF you pull it from the inside, it works alright. Its not such a alful hard pull, but I doubt ill be saying that in 10yrs.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Before turning the water on to the home you should do an air pressure test on the plumbing to check for leaks. Doing so can save a lot of mess to cleanup and agony. Here is a video showing how to make up an apparatus using very little money
https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...mozilla-002&hsimp=yhs-002&hspart=mozilla&tt=b


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

For the sliding door
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHFFaTs2G1Y[/ame]

Mon


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

agmantoo said:


> There should be no reluctance to buy a foreclosure provided you did your due diligence or had someone experienced in closing foreclosures working with you. In doing the background research one would know what their true costs were going to be before concluding the purchase. I remain concerned that in this case something will still surface such as unpaid past property taxes or liens from previous years.


Exactly.... I think you mean there's due diligence, and there's dumb diligence? Like getting at least a copy of the recorded deed and survey, title insurance, consulting with someone knowlegeable before signing bank papers, hiring a certified building inspector, locating the septic tank? I would still be a bit leery because the bank doesn't seem to need to sell it as a normal sale with required disclosures; rather, as is (that means _caveat emptor_, in capital letters, to me.)

There used to be an old Bardahl (oil additive) commercial: "Pay me now, or pay me later...."

On my first property purchase, I got burned by the septic tank issue. Turned out to be three fifty gallon oil drums........ Ooops! My bad.... 

geo


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

In Wichita I worked a lot of stolen water meter cases years ago. Customer would be late so the utility turned the water off. Customer turned it back on and still did not pay so the utility removed their meter. Customer then went down the street and stole their neighbor's meter. People are awesome and delightful (not).

Not sure how that would work now with the wireless radio reporting meters we have - they probably have the customer number programmed into them.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Every water meter has a # stamped on it and it was recorded to each customer #. Easy to figure it out. Never had a problem with one being stolen but we did have a few that tried to make jumpers. We padlocked the angle valve on every service that was shut off. Had a few cut the padlock, sent an officer to arrest them for theft of service or tampering with the meter. Could lose their water service.

In Bills case, I wonder how much was a actual past bill and how much were reinstatement fee. Here it is 2 months average bill + set up fee, also a meter set fee. IF bill is in arears, the 2nd month fee is used, water shut off, $50.00 reconnect fee +$10.00 late fee + 2 month fee again has to be paid. There is a minimum bill each month, even with no use, this builds each month until paid in full. After 1 year, not being paid the water service is denied and a full service set fee is charged when/if water is wanted. That fee is $1250.00 + 2 months minimum fee + setup fee to get water....James


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, Boy turned on the water today, and alls well. We went to see 600 milk cows sell today thinking that some might go cheap. They didn't. About all I could afford was one if it had one eye, 2 teats, and 3 legs, and they didn't have any like that. My Panzer quit running a month or more ago and nobody would try to fix it as the engine was so old. They had an antique tractor show around 40 miles away and I went there to see if anybody thought they could fix it. Gal said that if they had it there that thered by people who could fix it. I said ill go get it. I came home and got the trailer, then went over to DDs house and loaded the tractor by myself, and took it over. They didnty look at it till the show was ending, and I had to wait around 1/2hr, but they got it running. $50.00 Alot cheaper than any shop would have charged.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Loked at the vid mammy, and looked at my window and frame. It dosent have screws to adjust the rollors at the bottom, and it dosent have any screws to take the side of the frame off as is shown in the movie. It does have 2 Velcro strips about 1in X 3 or so. They might have been for a screen of sorts, I don't know.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, you DO have a catch in your git-along, so check out the other videos on Youtube until you see what you have there.

For certain, it wouldn't hurt to take the door out and clean the track, maybe spray some silicone on the rails. Often on those type doors, you just need to get a GOOD hold and lift straight up, then out once the bottom clears the rail...the doors are heavy so having your son help might be a good idea.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ha. Good luck in getting him here soon.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

The last sliding glass doors I had adjusted like this,.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzpB5KF6BEQ[/ame]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup that's how mine is. On the back end theres a bolt that wasn't original, and its too long so they put a plastic spacer in it. The hole below is empty. On the front, there is a bolt and a Phillips head screw. I found I could raise the front ine 3/4in from the bottom.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well I brought the Panzer here after getting it fixed at the antique tractor show, but im going to take it to DDs house to use it for loading machinery up to the trailer. I mowed DDs lawn good with the Cub and brought it here. Tried to take the bolts that held the blades off to sharpen them, but no go, Ill have to go back to DDs and get more and bigger wrenches. Took a pTO shaft to a mechanic in town to get a broken grease zerk out. Seeing how he did it, I could have done the same, but, Oh well. Ill rent a trailer Thurs to bring the Farmall B here and put it on the brush hog. Its a 6footer, and may be too much for the B. If so, ill bring the Case CC here.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Where can I go to find out IF my place has been surveyed or not?


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Where can I go to find out IF my place has been surveyed or not?


Are you SERIOUS??


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Go online to your county assessors and put in your address, you should be able to see what is yours.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I painted the mail box white and covered out the name (FEARS). I was supprised to find that I had already mail in it, as I only just yesterday told my old PO that I was moving and gave her the new address.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dad, I went to the Rodgers Co Assessors office, then to mapping. Either they don't have all the roads, or Im out of Rodgers Co. My road goes right from just above Chelsea to off the map.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Guess im in Craig Co. Went there to the assessors office online, and got nothing.


----------



## Forty Acres (May 14, 2007)

You are in Rogers County. Assessor's parcel number is 660091539.

Go here: http://rogers.interactivegis.com/

1). Select guest access
2). Select search
3). Search by "parcel i.d."
4). "matches exactly"
5). Enter 660091539 in the search box.
6). Click search.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Did it. When I clicked the box and hig guest access, it went to a blank page with only the words Rodgers County Oklahoma, iGIS And below that interactive GIS. That's it.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

It's the one outlined in yellow. Listed as still in the bank's name, so the property hasn't totally processed yet.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks guys, BUT I know where I live. What I don't know is whether the property has been surveyed or not.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Thanks guys, BUT I know where I live. What I don't know is whether the property has been surveyed or not.


For cyring out loud! Call the county tell you need to find out about the last survey done on your land, give them that parcel number when you call.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

frogmammy said:


> It's the one outlined in yellow. Listed as still in the bank's name, so the property hasn't totally processed yet.
> 
> Mon


Or the court house is slow........................ I've see hem takes weeks to record.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Little late for due diligence now


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Day before yesterday, my Sis sent the banker this.

I just checked with the county assessor, and the mobile home is NOT attached to the land and the title has not been can celled. If you look at the county tax statement, you will see 3515 for mobile home value. If the title had been cancelled & the mobile attached to the property, the 35q5 would be listed as improvements. The title is still in the name of Randall F and Carrie B, (last names withheld), per the tag office. The title is going to HAVE to be put in the banks name and cancelled or transferred to Bill. Also the deed and mtg must have the info on it even if the title is cancelled & it attached to the property. Otherwise, excise tax must be paid & the lender would be able to foreclose the mobile (only the land). There is a lady at the A tag office in Tulsa that is the mobile home guru that can guide you through what needs to be done. She helps us do our mobile home closings correctly so they go very smoothly. Her name is P and her Ph# is 918 834 0000X6. I have left her a couple messages, but havnt heard back yet. Here is the info she will need. Title # 723897052057 Vin #21974831132AB 1997 Atlantic 28 X 78. This info is what needs to go on the deed and mortgage. We always pit it under the legal description.

Also the seller is contractually obligated to provide a Mortgage Inspection Plat to the buyer so if that hasn't been done, then it needs to be ordered as soon as possible and given to Bill. That should have been ordered prior to the closing and included in the paperwork

Let me know if you need me to help with any of this Thank you.

Today I stopped by the bank to put some money in my account to cover the monthly payment. The only gal there, a cashier said that I owed $489. I said no, Im only supposed to pay $120 something, im only paying the interest for the first year. She showed me what the monitor said. I asked her to ask the banker about it when he got back from lunch. I needed to go to NAPA, but they didn't open till 1 00 so I took my nephew to dinner. Turned out the banker and 3 ladies art the bank were in the booth next to us. I told him about the glitch. He said he would check it out. Ill go in tomorrow to see whats what. They finished and left. While paying, he came back, and snatched our meal ticket and paid it.

I hauled my DDs tractor to a mechanic at Chelsea, but I had to buy a new switch, solenoid, dist cap and rotor. NAPA only had the solenoid so I bought it, and we hauled it here. I ordered the other parts at a catalog dealer for tractors. We then hauled my Farmall B from her place to here. I was hoping to brushog and mow the yard tomorrow, but it started raining. The B is rated at around 16hp. The mower is a 7footer. Ill have to wait till it gets good and dry again before I mow. Sis let me borrow her big truck to haul the tractors. I had ordered an equipment trailer from a rental place. They said I needed a 2 5/8ths ball. I said I didn't have one. They said not to worry, they had plenty of balls. I get there this morning, and they see my pk and say that #1, I have to have a receiver hitch, and #2 the pk sat too low. Sis said to use hers. Well I had to travel around 20 miles to her work to get it. I forgot and left my license/ins in it. We drive back. I don't have license or ins which I have to have. Nephew has license but no insurance. We go back and I get my license and ins out of my pk, and we go back. We get there, and then they sai I have to have the ins of HER pk which I don't have. They let us go anyway. I had my nephew call her and say that we were coming back to get her ins. She says its in the pk. We tell her that were almost at her work, and she ate my nephews butt out. Then we told her the truth.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Go to the court clerks office with your legal description and see if a survey has been filed on your property or the surrounding properties. Most people don't file one when they have it done.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Bill,

Doesn't your sister work at the company that did the closing? Also, she looked at all the paperwork for you. Any idea how this was missed? If her company did the closing, aren't they responsible for clearing this up? Did you get title insurance? If so, how did the title company miss this? Someone did some sloppy work and is likely legally negligent.

Good luck.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

That explains why they didn't give you disclosures. It was handled as a land purchase. Anyone got a link to the original ad?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My sis s Co wasn't involved at all in the deal. Only she was there representing me with her knowledge. It was done in a hurry to BE done before the OCT deadline when new rules and regulations would make this loan impossible for the bank to make. 

I went in and saw him Fri. Said hed have revised paperwork for me to sign Mon. Im calling my sister to see if she wants to be there before I sign anything or not to read it first.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Bill, make sure she reads it before you sign. Do not trust them, as seen from their past history, they may just pull a fast one. PLEASE....James


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

That the saga continues..........


----------



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> My sis s Co wasn't involved at all in the deal. Only she was there representing me with her knowledge. It was done in a hurry to BE done before the OCT deadline when new rules and regulations would make this loan impossible for the bank to make.
> 
> I went in and saw him Fri. Said hed have revised paperwork for me to sign Mon. Im calling my sister to see if she wants to be there before I sign anything or not to read it first.


Revised but will the revision be under the new rules that went into effect on Oct 1? 
Read everything twice(you & sis) and don't sign until all of your questions are answered and you understand what you're signing.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

At closing were any back taxes paid on the mobile home itself? Who owns the mobile home now? How do you know for certain the mobile home is not going to be repossessed by the lien holder? Did the bank prorate the property taxes on the land for 2015? Are you certain that some firm will carry the fire insurance on the home in its current condition? At the end of next meeting ask the banker "are there any questions regarding my purchasing this property that I should have asked and did not ?" Carry a recorder in your pocket.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

If the mobile is in the previous owner's name and not the bank, depending on how the previous owner looks at this, it could be difficult to get this resolved. They might say, give us $5k to transfer ownership.

Heck, right now they have a pretty good deal. You are fixing it up, paying the insurance and maybe taxes.

However, it does bring into question the insurance. The policy is in your name but you don't own the mobile. Seems like a pretty good out for the insurance company if anything would happen.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The bank says it will pay ALL the taxes for this and next year. They say that they have insurance on it. I cant imagine why they wouldnt. IF the house went up, theyed get likely more out of it than it is currently worth.

I did notr see/hear anything about there being any back taxes. With the bank owning it for a year there bouts, I would imagine they would have kept the taxes up to date.

IF there is a lein holder, It would be the bank.

I don't own a pocket recorder, nor know where to get one.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Get what the bank says in writing. Your ability to present yourself in a "he said they said dispute" is not in your favor! Also ask for a copy of the insurance policy. I have a hard time believing any insurance company will write a policy on the home since there is no Certificate of Compliance and no central heat. Call the county tax office and find who is responsible for the tax on the home. This is public information and they should tell you this bit of info.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have to present myself in a he said, she said way, cause I cant decipher all the legalese that is in the contract. My sister can, and so I trust her to decipher alla that stuff.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ban ker sent this to sis. 
I have the documents already and have set time for Monday to get the title resolved for Mr Christopher with the tag agency. I also have arrangements with the court to surrender the title and put it with the real estate. We are paying the taxes at this time. Thanks for your help.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sis called and said that he sent her all new docs. She wants me to bring the old docs tomorrow when I pick up her boy to help me move stuff.

Had a man come and put in 2 windows at the banks expense. Had another man come and look at the furnace. Said it was gutted bad. Said he would give me a call shortly to tell me what it would cost to fix it. Hasn't called. Outa kindness I suppose. Had another couple come out to survey. I asked them if they were going to leave markers. Said they were there to find the house. I thought to myself, heck I know where the house is, I been sleeping in it for 2 weeks lol. Saw them later running a measuring wheel down the road to the crossroads at the south. Got the E side of the house mowed down, and am working on the N side now where ill park the machinery.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

All my ductwork was in place and I got AC and furnace for around 6K. If you could do it yourself, you could probably get by on $800-1,000 for both.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

mowed with the Cub from around 3 00 to 7 00. Got the N&E sides of the house mowed. Also the yard in the W, and most of the frontage to the south. Sure looks great.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I know absolutely NUTTIN about either. I can buy another outside air con from the sale I go to once a month. With winter coming on, they should be showing up now stolen. Yes I don't know what Id be buying, but I think they go for round $300, Having one would give me something to fix up if it didn't work. I cant imagine they would be bad as people who had one would have a working one. At least till someone stole it.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

*IF* you buy from a place that often sells stolen items, don't be surprised if you call a repairman some time and the county sheriff shows up and tells you the item's identification/serial number show it to be stolen. At the least, the item will be removed from your residence. At the least.

Might be better off finding a BUSINESS that sells reconditioned ac/furnace...at least you'll have something that works right off. You will need to know what size unit you need or you'll have nothing but trouble.

Mon


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

frogmammy said:


> *IF* you buy from a place that often sells stolen items, don't be surprised if you call a repairman some time and the county sheriff shows up and tells you the item's identification/serial number show it to be stolen. At the least, the item will be removed from your residence. At the least.
> 
> Might be better off finding a BUSINESS that sells reconditioned ac/furnace...at least you'll have something that works right off. You will need to know what size unit you need or you'll have nothing but trouble.
> 
> Mon


My brother once bought some computer parts on ebay. Turns out, they were stolen. It was not a pleasant experience. The investigation confirmed that he had no way of knowing these parts were stolen and bought them in good faith. Yet he had to live through police interrogation and house search. 

If you had knowledge or even suspicion that an item you purchased was stolen, you can be in legal trouble. For example, someone sells you something that is normally worth a $1,000 for $50, you should suspect that they they did not pay for it in the first place.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Apparintly, the banker has replicated ALL the papers connected to the sale and has sent them to sis who cant understand why he would do that. She wants me to bring the original contract to her for comparison.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Oklahoma isnt far from Missouri--but I guess bankers are a world apart. To me, this entire sale stinks!! I dont know if the banker is crooked (?) or if he just found a sucker in FBB-but this entire sale, from what we're told is waayyy out there!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

IT is a mess, but Bill and the bank found what they were looking for.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think you hit it PB. We BOTH found what/who we were looking for lol. I think that involving my sister put a monkey in the wrench


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Bill, I just hope you dont put your heart and soul plus all the work into this place, and in a few years the banker finds a way to pull the rug out from under you..


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

I sincerely hope this works out for you FBB. As far as you know TODAY you found what you were looking for and I sure hope it stays that way. But part of me is suspicious of the bank. The bank was holding a seriously devalued property, and now it has unloaded it to someone who has good plans to fix up, renovate, and spruce it up. That will add value to the property and I pray the bank doesn't come bank and take advantage somehow. I do not have any idea how that might happen, but I do not trust that banker and more than I would trust a lawyer.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I hold all your feelings about him and have done so almost from the git go. My sister said that I didn't have a copy of the contract in the paperwork I gave her yesterday. She says that he has a balloon payment coming up in 16. Also says he could charge me up to $600 a month. I don't see how you can have a balloon payment AND a monthly charge also. She is making me a list of things to ask the banker, which I will do tomorrow. Sure feeling down now, but got to remember what HE told me while in the army. Only Believe. Ill let you know what happens.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow, will you have a full year before the balloon payment is due? I guess you get your wish to refinance at your bank. Good luck with that. Better be saving up that 20% down. Remember when I warned you about that balloon payment in the original post. I thought you had several years before it kicked in. They got you on a short rope now, as I thought. They seen you coming. I just hope this isn't as it seems. Too good to be true comes to mind, hope not for your sake....James


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> I hold all your feelings about him and have done so almost from the git go. My sister said that I didn't have a copy of the contract in the paperwork I gave her yesterday. She says that he has a *balloon payment coming up in 16*. Also says he could charge me up to $600 a month. I don't see how you can have a balloon payment AND a monthly charge also. She is making me a list of things to ask the banker, which I will do tomorrow. Sure feeling down now, but got to remember what HE told me while in the army. Only Believe. Ill let you know what happens.


Was that in the documents you signed few weeks ago?


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

For the love of God, isn't there someone on HT that lives close to FBB that can get him some legal help?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

NO it wasn't in the docs I signed then. 20yrs was mentioned several times. I wont know more till I see the ban ker.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> NO it wasn't in the docs I signed then. 20yrs was mentioned several times. I wont know more till I see the ban ker.


Didn't the bank give you copies of all the paperwork??


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I had a dear friend buy a property and the papers were revised AFTER she signed them. She went to court over it and still lost though there was proof. But there was a crooked lawyer and a crooked judge ........
It happens, best wishes..is all I can say.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Lazy J said:


> For the love of God, isn't there someone on HT that lives close to FBB that can get him some legal help?


He was told over and over and OVER again that this might not be a good deal, he has family there who are suppose to be experts, he signed his name not understanding for one second what he was getting into!!


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

You are really needing to take these papers to someone who understands and can explain what you signed up for, someone besides your sister, from your postings she has missed some significant items.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

You simply MUST find your copy of the original contract with the banker's signature. You must have been given one at the original closing and now you HAVE to have that!!! Good grief.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Why, in the world, do you not have a lawyer in all this??? They only cost about 300-500$. That's money well spent. Get your papers together and get your butt to a real estate lawyer. ASAP! 

A balloon payment is "payment in full". That means you need the mortgage paid in full. Not that they will give you the mortgage. Sounds like they aren't giving you any mortgage. what seems to have happened, is they held the property for a year, for you to get the house up to snuff and your closing money and credit better, to obtain a real mortgage. Not that they are giving it to you. That will be your problem to find a lender. Which, won't happen without cash. Back to square one. 

None of what your saying now matches what you said before with respect to the specs of this purchase. 

Get a lawyer!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I wonder if he used the wrong term Balloon Payment? 
Sure it wasn't a ARM mortgage? One where the payment is low then in a few years the Mortgage payment is Raised Not ballooned.

Balloon payment mortgages are most often used in conjunction with investment real estate or commercial real estate. Should NOT be used in a case like this at all.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

The only time I had a balloon payment was when I bought my first house on a land contract/hand shake basically since it was so long ago. Three other houses since then all traditional mortgages, no balloon payments.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sister sent him an E mail. I will see her tomorrow, then see the banker with any questions she thinks I should ask.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

arabian knight said:


> I wonder if he used the wrong term Balloon Payment?
> Sure it wasn't a ARM mortgage? One where the payment is low then in a few years the Mortgage payment is Raised Not ballooned.
> 
> Balloon payment mortgages are most often used in conjunction with investment real estate or commercial real estate. Should NOT be used in a case like this at all.


In one of the threads Bill did mention it was some type of arm, but I think the first adjustment was 5 years?????


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Right. It was to run for 21 yrs with the first year being just interest, and at the 5th yr the interest rate would adjust.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Did you go see the Banker today??


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

RichNC said:


> Did you go see the Banker today??



What for? He signed on the dotted line, any questions should have been asked And answered to his satisfaction at that time. The banker is under no obligation to even talk to him much less answer why did I sign this.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Rich, I went to the bank, but he had people there. He tends to keep people a long time as hes folksy type of guy, and will listen as long as someone wants to talk. Sis E mailed him but didn't get a reply Fri. Said she will call him tomorrow, and that I wasn't signing anything till she had looked at it.
cr, the banker has rewrote a whole new loan package/contract, and wants me to sign it.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Bill, It's time to spend some money for legal advice.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

*the banker has rewrote a whole new loan package/contract, and wants me to sign it.*
What? You signed, you are already making improvements, and NOW the banker wants a WHOLE NEW loan and Contract?
WOW is all I have to say.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Rich, I went to the bank, but he had people there. He tends to keep people a long time as hes folksy type of guy, and will listen as long as someone wants to talk. Sis E mailed him but didn't get a reply Fri. Said she will call him tomorrow, and that I wasn't signing anything till she had looked at it.
> cr, the banker has rewrote a whole new loan package/contract, and wants me to sign it.



In this case you are being handed a gift, walk in there with your hat on and some proper legal advice and get yourself a fair and equitable deal.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Bill, I do think that you should have a lawyer review all of the paperwork. I have NEVER seen (or even heard of) bank re-doing the contract AFTER closing. I know that spending a couple hundred bucks on a lawyer may sound like a lot of money, but I think in the big scheme of things it can save you from a financial disaster.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Kat, the number is $500 and it would go up.

Sis has never heard of a banker doing a rewrite either.

Ill let it ride on a bit. See which way it starting to head to the pan to pan out.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

FBB

At anytime during the previous "closing" was there anyone present that notarized the paperwork being processed? Do you have any receipts for any money passed to the bank?


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Kat, the number is $500 and it would go up.
> 
> Sis has never heard of a banker doing a rewrite either.
> 
> Ill let it ride on a bit. See which way it starting to head to the pan to pan out.


Last three houses, never paid a lawyer more than $500 to A., be there at the closing and B., look over the contract before we signed it!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

No, nothing was notarized in my presence, and no I passed no money at anytime to the bank.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Kat, the number is $500 and it would go up.
> 
> Sis has never heard of a banker doing a rewrite either.
> 
> Ill let it ride on a bit. See which way it starting to head to the pan to pan out.


Check with another lawyer. Our attorney cost us $400 for one closing (preparing docs, doing the closing, etc. not just reviewing docs) and $900 for another that was more involved.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> No, nothing was notarized in my presence, and no I passed no money at anytime to the bank.


You should have gotten a copy of everything you signed at the closing. Take it to a lawyer and find out once and for all what you've gotten yourself in to. You really need to start taking control of this.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Most states have some sort of free or low cost legal programs for low income people and the elderly. You probably qualify. You're in Kansas, right? http://www.kansaslegalservices.org


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im in Okla, but on a clear day I can almost see Kansas lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a supposed copy of all that I signed. That's how Sis knows hes running another set of papers.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> I have a supposed copy of all that I signed. That's how Sis knows hes running another set of papers.


Is there a lawyer where your sis works that could help you??


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I bet there's a good chance the banks error could benefit Bill if he had the right legal help.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> Im in Okla, but on a clear day I can almost see Kansas lol


Here. http://www.freelegalaid.com/nav/oklahoma/civil-rights-law/resource/legal-aid-services-oklahoma. You either signed the documents or you didn't. There shouldn't be any the banker has that you don't.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Bill, PLEASE see a lawyer before you invest any more time, hopes and dreams into this place. I'm hoping we are all just being too cautious in this--but PLEASE--be certain of what you are doing.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes, Theres lawyers where Sis works. Whether shes involved them, I don't know. I wont ask either as I know that IF she felt the need she herself would ask them.

mmotd, Shouldn't is the operative word. I have what I signed, BUT I don't have the contract as sis said after going through the docs I gave her.

She was supposed to call him today, and get back with me IF she got hold of him.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Yes, Theres lawyers where Sis works. Whether shes involved them, I don't know. *I wont ask either as I know that IF she felt the need she herself would ask them.*


Bill, I was honestly shocked to read this (the bolded part). I know your sister is helping you but it is YOUR house and YOUR financial situation on the line here. I would not spend another dime on the house/property until you get all this straightened out.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As yet, I havnt spent a grand on it. More like $600


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I cleaned the tops of over 125 pieces of tile. Ive been trying to clean out 2 old antique high back kitchen sinks Sister will build a sink stand for. She loves carpenter work. I don't. Today ill clean the glass shades of which there are 4 ea on 6 center lamps with fan and brush down the dust from the fans.
DD says she will be her Sat. Ill try to remember to ask her to fix it to where I can get pics on here ive taken.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I noticed that I had a small;l leak around ht fan in the cealing of the master bathroom. I got up and tarred around the vents outside. Well, it rained hard today, and I didn't have any leaks,. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. mopped the floors on 4 rooms. Water was filthy. Im going to do it once a week till the water gets clearer.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> I noticed that I had a small;l leak around ht fan in the cealing of the master bathroom. I got up and tarred around the vents outside. Well, it rained hard today, and I didn't have any leaks,. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. mopped the floors on 4 rooms. Water was filthy. Im going to do it once a week *till the water gets clearer*.


Try that with your purchase contract and loan documents


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Lets review, FBB stated recently that he has only spent around $600 thus far. There was the propane tank for a couple of hundred, the vinyl siding repair for $500+, $1250 to get the water turned on, a water heater was purchased, some tiles were purchased, discussed a survey, and he has yet to get a clear understanding as to what he owes or even if he is the true owner of the mobile home and what the payments are going to be for the land. He has no heat, unsure of who holds the fire insurance on the property, but he is getting the floor clean and the ceiling leak attended to but is unwilling to seek legal assistance in clearing up a true mess regarding the closing and his situation with the bank. I am afraid that if he is not careful that a new owner, other than FBB, will appreciate the clean floor and FBB will be out on his keister.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

ag, the propane tank is mine to take with me if I leave or sell. I get the $1,250 back if I don't miss paying my bills when I leave. The tiles are like the tank, mine.

I cant get a lawyer in Nov due to my having to pay near or over $500 just to have TV and Internet moved here. I guess you could say that, like the siding money is lost. Also ill have to pay eachs regular bills, so Ill be plenty tight this month.
Sis is coming out tomorrow evening to lay kitchen flor. Ill ask her about getting a lawyer in Dec.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Bill, most lawyers will give you a free consult, charge if you hire them. No--you bought the tile at the sale you met the pretty lady at, remember? And a lawyer is so much more important that a tv. We're only trying to help you, FBB--and once something is attached to the home, like the tile, it belongs to the house, not you


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Right. I bought the tiles last month at the sale. THEY ARE MINE BECAUSE I BOUGHT THEM. UNTIL I lay them into the floor, they continue to be mine.

The TV AND computer Cos automatically take out their money each month. I can stop them maybe from doing so, BUT I think after having waited this long, another month wont harm me.

I dislike bringing a lawyer in to go against the bank, as when doing so, I cross a line with the bank I cant get back from, and likely enter into a frosty relationship with them for however long Im stuck to them. Another months waiting may change things with them favorably, OR remain consistant, in which I can tell the bank, I waited and waited for you to do the right thing, and me bringing in a lawyer is on you.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

ALSO,. although you may get along by yourself, as women are well known to be vocal and may be better able to keep themselves company. Im not. Ive only had a conversation with the neighbor for around 5 mins while his cows passed my fence opening. I sit her for days talking to nobody. The puter and TV keep me company. I don't want to live alone without them.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

LOL--know what you mean anyhow, Bill--they have told me I'm not crazy till I start answering myself--they just haven't heard the arguments I've had. Dogs start barking when I start talking too!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't even have a dog, and I can barely hear the cats lol


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I simply do not understand what has happened here! All seemed to be going well and then I check in today and it appears the bank is pulling some sort of stunt or something.

I'm so confused...

We've bought only one new vehicle in our lives. We spent half the day at the dealership, paid our money, signed the papers, received a copy, and drove away. A couple of weeks later, here comes a letter in the mail from the dealership saying they needed an additional $2000 or they'd pick up the car (short version...all that was wrapped in a bunch of legal jargon).

I called them, got the person who signed the letter on the phone and told him to listen very carefully as I was going to say only three words "SIGNED CONTRACT...LAWYER" and slammed the phone down...never heard another word out of them.

While I know that buying a home/land is far more complicated/involved than a car, it basically boils down to the same thing...if they (lien holder) try to flip the script after you have a signed contract, a lawyer should be able to take care of it.

Good grief...what a mess!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Apparantly, My sister settled it with the banker.

SOMEONE POSTED AN OVERHEAD PIC OF THE HOUSE SHOWING IT CENTERED ON THE PROPERTY. IM HOPING THAT WHOEVER, WILL SHOW IT AGAIN, SO I CAN GET MY DD TO MAKE A COPY OF IT, IN READINESS TO GET THE OTHER 5 ACRES DUE ME.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Apparantly, My sister settled it with the banker.
> 
> SOMEONE POSTED AN OVERHEAD PIC OF THE HOUSE SHOWING IT CENTERED ON THE PROPERTY. IM HOPING THAT WHOEVER, WILL SHOW IT AGAIN, SO I CAN GET MY DD TO MAKE A COPY OF IT, IN READINESS TO GET THE OTHER 5 ACRES DUE ME.


This it??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nope but thanks. It was taken at a much higher elevation so as to show all the boundrys of the place.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Nope but thanks. It was taken at a much higher elevation so as to show all the boundrys of the place.


Get a lawyer and pay for a danged survey, Bill it isn't that hard!! But then I am not where you are having done due diligence on every house I bought, you don't understand what was going on, you still don't, and believe me the bank could rip that house out from under you in a hot mintue!!

And a google map does not show legal boundries, that is why you should have gotten a survey done before you even bought the place!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Nope but thanks. It was taken at a much higher elevation so as to show all the boundrys of the place.


When we bought a place we got a legal description. That meant we could use a pocket tape measure and measure it ourselves. A do-it-yourself measurement is only sort of accurate, but it would not be possible to make a 5 acre mistake if you did the measurements yourself! 5 acres on a place that size would be a huge difference!

Whatever is on the legal description should be what you own, no more and no less


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Nope but thanks. It was taken at a much higher elevation so as to show all the boundrys of the place.


Bill.

Your sister works for a title company and has easy access to all that information. 

It's a lot easier for her to do it than all your staff here on HT.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

Good grief FBB, you cannot discover your legal boundaries with Google maps!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have found the map I sought. It has the house square in the center. I have another that dosnt show the house, but shows a square, maybe taken before the house was placed. On each side are numbers, and they are 656ft, 644ft, 652ft, and 631ft. Its NOT supposed to be a full 10 acres. 9.7 I think. 

ANYWAY

I took my measuring wheel and measured from the center of the house at both ends, and got these measurments, 120ft, That's from middle of the long side of the house to the West boundry, 160ft. That's from the same middle to the South boundry. 385ft, that's from the middle of the end of the house to the road, East, and that's going out into the middle of the road. From the fence to the middle of the road was 20ft, AND, 183ft to the North boundry.

That's not even a 1/3 of what someone measured in the bold print.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ill be taking this to the banker Mon.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ill be taking this to the banker Mon.


Can you get a copy of the measurements that were "In bold print"? If need be, cut and past the heading and e-mail it to your daughter. 

I imagine that this is very disturbing!


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

This is from the tax dept....go there and ask for the mapping dept. For a small fee you should be able to get a hard copy with footage stated for YOUR's and the bank's place
http://www.bing.com/mapspreview?v=2&FORM=LMLTCP&cp=36.585652320677234~-95.40139277377777&style=b&


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Here is the ad that says "Lot size 10 acres", near the top.

MLS 1526826 Chelsea


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

The thing is, all of this, ALL OF IT, should have been sorted out before Bill signed whatever papers he signed, but he didn't and since he don't even know what he signed and now he thinks his neighbors are taking 5 acres of his (the bank's) land, I don't even know what to say.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Terri, I got hard copies here, but I don't know how to cut and paste. Sis is going to be here either Mon or Tues to work on 2 cracks in the cealing. ill show it to her then.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Terri, I got hard copies here, but I don't know how to cut and paste. Sis is going to be here either Mon or Tues to work on 2 cracks in the cealing. ill show it to her then.


I THINK that hard copies are better anyways.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Terri said:


> I THINK that hard copies are better anyways.


Ms Terri, you understand, right that Bill hasn't a clue as to what is going on with this house or the land. His SIL (sister in law who he calls his Sis) is telling him one thing, and the bank, when he actually talks to them is telling him another.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Bill,

The legal description on your deed will have the dimensions.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

The only way to know is to get a copy, with map or drawing, of a legal survey of your property, made by the official county surveyor. It should be the latest one on record at the county court house. Then, with that in hand, you have to find the corner irons and follow the measurements as shown on the legal survey.... If you can't find the irons, you will have to call a surveyor and either get a newer survey made, or that surveyor will be able to find them.

ALL references to the properrty are made by quoting the survey--it IS the LEGAL description of that property, and when you buy it, it describes what you get---foot by foot. No other picture or drawing will be legal--not even a satellite picture. It will appear on all paper transactions you and the bank make and sign in the presence of a notary public. All papers will be witnessed by at least one third party member. 

Once all the papers are signed, the bank will put your copy into a folder for you to take with you--hopefully you will put it in a safe place where it won't be stolen, lost, tossed out, land under a refrigerator or in a toolbox, or get eaten by a chicken.

In that folder from the bank you should find: the deed, the promissory note, the mortgage, and the truth in lending disclosure, and either a statement of the property being sold "as is", with no warrantees, or a property previous owner disclosure statement of any conditions found-that statement is required by the fed gov. All these papers will be prefaced by the LEGAL description.

That's why it's called "due diligence"--and if you can't or won't do it, then nobody here or anyone else will be able to help you or do it for you. You'll now have to live with whatever you've gotten yourself into. Sorry.

Best of luck--that's what you have counted on--not cash, not legal advice from a lawyer, and certainly not due dilligence.

My opinion.

geo


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Rogers County mapping office shows it's 10 acres..


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

RichNC said:


> Ms Terri, you understand, right that Bill hasn't a clue as to what is going on with this house or the land. His SIL (sister in law who he calls his Sis) is telling him one thing, and the bank, when he actually talks to them is telling him another.


Absolutely I get it: since Bill did not understand the paperwork it would have been better if he had run the contract through a lawyer.

Still, it has been done.

And, if Bill wants to bring in his paperwork to complain to the bank that he has been shorted, it is better that he bring in a copy of the ad than a picture of Google Earth, if you know what I mean. Many years ago, if a seller lied about a "material fact", the buyer could back out of the signed contract or be reimbursed the difference in value. I suspect that this still holds true, though since I now have the land that I want I no longer pay attention to what the lawmakers are doing in regards to buying or selling land.

Bill I ask again: did you get a legal description when you got the deed?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Terri said:


> Absolutely I get it: since Bill did not understand the paperwork it would have been better if he had run the contract through a lawyer.
> 
> Still, it has been done.
> 
> And, if Bill wants to bring in his paperwork to complain to the bank that he has been shorted, it is better that he bring in a copy of the ad than a picture of Google Earth, if you know what I mean. Many years ago, if a seller lied about a "material fact", the buyer could back out of the signed contract or be reimbursed the difference in value. I suspect that this still holds true, though since I now have the land that I want I no longer pay attention to what the lawmakers are doing in regards to buying or selling land.


But without knowing what Bill agreed to buy by putting his signature on the paperwork we can't know if he bought what was advertised or something entirely different. Bill needs to take whatever paperwork he has to
a lawyer who can look at it and tell Bill exactly what he's paying for and explain exactly what the terms are. There's likely free legal help available to him if he wishes to avail himself of it. To expect the banker to do this seems foolish. Bill has sunk more than his money into this. His hopes and dreams for the future are what he's really invested. Those are a much harder loss than money if this deal is as sour as some of us think it might be.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Yes. I agree. Sometimes lawyers are far cheaper than the alternative.

Bill, you need to see a lawyer anyways, as you are not sure about a "balloon payment you mentioned in an earlier post.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As mentioned earlier, Tina and the banker got that all worked out, That assumed balloon payment had to do with a construction loan he was trying to tie in with the contract. She and he have got it worked out to her satisfaction, so im satisfied.

As to the acreage, I have my realtor to back me up, and she works for BH, so IF I have to get a lawyer over this, I imagine she wont be afraid to tell whoever that she was informed by the bankers realtor that she was advertising for 10 acres. I also have a for sale sign that I picked up when I signed for the place that says 10 acres and house for sale. I imagine if/when MY realtor pins the bankers realtor, she is going to say the same thing. All S rolls down hill, and if it rolls, I wager it rolls on the bank.
IF the bank is in the wrong, and IF the neighbor who has the 5 acres has a legal right to it, THEN, ill be settling for 5 and a $10/15000 reduction in price, and then we start resigning papers again.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> As mentioned earlier, Tina and the banker got that all worked out, That assumed balloon payment had to do with a construction loan he was trying to tie in with the contract. She and he have got it worked out to her satisfaction, so im satisfied.
> 
> As to the acreage, I have my realtor to back me up, and she works for BH, so IF I have to get a lawyer over this, I imagine she wont be afraid to tell whoever that she was informed by the bankers realtor that she was advertising for 10 acres. I also have a for sale sign that I picked up when I signed for the place that says 10 acres and house for sale. I imagine if/when MY realtor pins the bankers realtor, she is going to say the same thing. All S rolls down hill, and if it rolls, I wager it rolls on the bank.
> IF the bank is in the wrong, and *IF the neighbor who has the 5 acres has a legal right to it, THEN, i*ll be settling for 5 and a $10/15000 reduction in price, and then we start resigning papers again.


What make you think he has a right to it?????


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't know anything about that, one way or the other. I DO know that he is the dad of the gal who lived here. Why he fenced it the way he did is anybodies guess,


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

SO. You signed the papers knowing the fence was there and pretty much knowing it was wrong. Did you ever mention this to the bank or realtor? Almost sounds like you are using this as leverage, somehow. Get in, get started, have skin in the game and then OOPPs YOU (bank) screwed up. This is not a bank problem, they sold X. They have no way of knowing where the fence is. 

Do you have Title Insurance?. Your problem is with the realtor, past owner and neighbor. Looks like you need to find out what the neighbor says. MAYBE he is just waiting to see how this all works out, maybe adverse possession if you let it ride. The ball is in your court, ask neighbor if he knows where the corners are, with realtor present. Measure out the footage, no use making this more than it is until you have a face to face....James


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> I don't know anything about that, one way or the other. I DO know that he is the dad of the gal who lived here. Why he fenced it the way he did is anybodies guess,


Is he claiming to own it or that he just fenced it with the approval if his daughter.

The property records show it has 10 acres. If you know for a fact the fence is on your property, tell him to move the fence or prove it belongs to him.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Apparantly, My sister settled it with the banker.
> 
> SOMEONE POSTED AN OVERHEAD PIC OF THE HOUSE SHOWING IT CENTERED ON THE PROPERTY. IM HOPING THAT WHOEVER, WILL SHOW IT AGAIN, SO I CAN GET MY DD TO MAKE A COPY OF IT, IN READINESS TO GET THE OTHER 5 ACRES DUE ME.



Settled what? Did, or do you have to sign different papers?

....James


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Setteled the baloon payment, And a few other things that the bank was trying to put on me that wernt supposed to be on me.

As James said, I wanted to get my foot in on THIS side of the door lol. and get the ownership wrinkles ironed out with the bank, which they apparently seem to be, THEn go in for the rest of the acreage. No, I havnt met or talked to the guy on the other side of the fence.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Setteled the baloon payment, And a few other things that the bank was trying to put on me that wernt supposed to be on me.
> 
> As James said, I wanted to get my foot in on THIS side of the door lol. and get the ownership wrinkles ironed out with the bank, which they apparently seem to be, THEn go in for the rest of the acreage. No, I havnt met or talked to the guy on the other side of the fence.



I wonder now how many years the fence has been in place, is this guy already well down the road to adverse possession? Or already achieved it?


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I imagine FBB is getting tired of this--or maybe he's just grateful to have so many friends that care--but I would think, if the bank sold 10 acres, 10 acres he has. I imagine the guy just fenced off part with his Daughters permission--but who knows? Perhaps the Daughter just mortgaged 10, when Daddy only gave her 5.
Ex-FIL had 50 cows mortgaged at the bank once--and he only had 12--said since he was paying the note anyhow, why would the bank care!!


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

FBB - what you bought is what is in the signed contract, not necessarily what the realtor advertised. At least in Kansas the realty ads all have a disclaimer that they are advertising the "best" information they have, but it is not guaranteed. It is always in fine print, but it is there - generally regarding house size and taxes for sure but the disclaimer covers the whole ad.

Anyway, dozens of good people here have given you great advice and you seem to not wish to take it. I wish you the best, as do the others here, but I really fear you are going to get hurt on this if you do not take positive legal steps to protect yourself.

It is not enough to be right, and it is not enough to even be able to prove you are right. You need to be right AND be able to force the bank's hand and without an attorney you are pretty much at the banker's mercy, even with your sister with you since she is not a lawyer either.

Please do not misunderstand - I wish you the very best and hope this works out.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, it all depends. Keep the info coming.:bouncy:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Got some pics hopefully


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And some more


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

and some more


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And some more. That's all of the pics. I took as many but they are movies. The pic of the stool, me and sis framed that piece in Fri night. The other side of that is the shower.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ill try the movies


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

nope, didn't work


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Keep your "Bug out bag" handy just in case anything should go wrong.

I can't immagine what that might be...:goodjob:

Winter is just around the corner.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

2 out of the 4 closets have lights, and are 4ft X 8ft


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ill retake the pics as 1/2 of what I have are films as I didn't know how to operate the camera till DD showed me today.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> 2 out of the 4 closets have lights, and are 4ft X 8ft


Big Lights, grow some weed.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

lol. That's the closet size ya putz lol


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It will be lovely, when it is finished!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

For the most part, except for the kitchen floor, the floor in one of the bedrooms which is all messed up by kids, and where I likely will make into a store room, and replacing one panel in the wall of the living room, these are the major things one would quickly see. The 2 cracks in the 2 ceilings, if one was looking over the house, would hardly be noticed, as indeed it wasn't by anyone till I had moved in here. Its the finest house I have lived in over 50yrs. Its the biggest by the same time period also.

You, now, may see what I initially was calling problems, and yet said that it wasn't as bad as many made it out to be.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

What are you doing for heat??


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Boy oh boy farm boy.... That place is a mess, and you not being a carpenter, got your hands full.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Time and attention will take care of most what the pics supported. I have seen worse! What time and your lack attention will not take care of is all the issues created between the yourself and the bank. Before you go mouthing about an situation you cannot confirm at this time regarding an acreage error you need to ascertain what acreage you have rather than what you think you got shorted. Pay a surveyor to take the mets and bounds from your deed provided you can find the deed and let the surveyor tell you if the deed will close. "Close" is the term for whether the starting point and the ending point are one and the same. Once that task is done the surveyor can then tell you the acreage within those calls. This can be done WITHOUT a survey.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ag, as I said, I havnt the money THIS MONTH to do anything as moving the TV and internet will run around $500 in itself, PLUS around $170 on their monthly bills.

What im doing for heat is small electric heaters. I got 2 now, one in the master bed room, bath room, and one will be in the master bedroom where ill hole up with the internet in there, TV, MW, and fridge. Theres another bedroom attached to that bedroom and that's where im sleeping. I sleep cold so thatll be alright. Ill buy another 2, one for the utility room, and one for under the sink. Waters been shut off in the other bathroom, but im going to insulate the plastic lines anyway, along with the lines running to the hot water heater. Im not using the washer, doing my laundry at my DDs or the Xs. I keep her in soap, as, being an invalid, she uses more than most. Ill be froze up if the electric goes down, but if it does ill go back to DDs house. IF the lines go down in an ice or snow storm, Then I don't know what ill do, but like H Truman once said, (Im gonna make it one way or the other).


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Bill, several years ago, when Springfield Mo. got hit by a ice storm, and took out electricity for weeks, we managed to get them a kerosene heater, They put out a lot of heat, and kept her house from freezing. Just be careful you have a window cracked open, and kerosene on hand. You're about straight west from me--and we get ice every year BTW, it looks good, and has great possibilities, hope you'll be happy with it,


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words C> I had a kero heater once. It was one of those old black ones that had what looked like a giant kero lamp font inside the bottom. You tilted the round tower over it to take it out and fill it. I wasn't impressed by the amount of heat it put out. It would do for a bathroom tho, but mine don't have windows you can open, just a electrical vent fan.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bill
What a great project.
Just take your time, set your priorities, do one thing at a time, and do it right the first time.
You'll have a real nice place one of these days.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I think it's a really nice deal. It's in better condition than many of the homes Ive had to redo. Good job Bill. 

I'm sure the dad just used some of the daughters land. If it said 10 acres, they can't give you 5. It has to be close to 10. I'd just be nice to the neighbor. Not approach him in accusation. Shake his hand and be a good neighbor. 

What id do after all your pressing maters are done, is find out from a bank exactly what will need to be accomplished for this refinance or balloon or whatever you said you have coming up in 5 years. That way you can concentrate on those items. Your finances will be limited so put it where it needs to go so when that day comes it's ready. 

How exciting! You've got to be so joyous! Congrats. I think it's a nice place!


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

Not wanting to hyjack this thread but it made me curious of something. We own a house in town and the neighbor behind it is selling their house. I checked out the listing online and it shows it as being an acre lot. Its a tiny lot not even close to an acre, so the issue is that I also own to adjecent open lots. The last picture on the listing is of my open lots. I called the realities to tell him that the lots are mine and asked her to take the pic down. She said that the pic is there to show the park across from them and not that they are part of the listing. It's pretty misleading and I talked to someone I know that had viewed the house and they were under the impression that my lots were included in the listing. 

There's no question that I own the lots, do I have any legal rights in getting the picture removed? This thead has me thinking about future issues.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ill be froze up if the electric goes down, but if it does ill go back to DDs house. IF the lines go down in an ice or snow storm, Then I don't know what ill do, but like H Truman once said, (Im gonna make it one way or the other).



If it comes down to freezing without enough heat to keep pipes from busting (that would be a finegrandmess, f'sure), you could simply drain the water lines and water heater. Haul water if need be. Maybe even stash some water ahead of time. 

Here's hoping that the bank & neighbor won't give you grief. 

I'm impressed at how you've cleaned the place up. You've been working hard!



.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im not too sure I can get all the water drained from the lines. My boy is supposed to come out Sat and look underneath the house to see if those pipes are wrapped or not. For some reason I don't have hardly any water coming from the shower.

I retook all the pics last night making sure not to make movies that I don't know how to show in 1/2 of them. Ill only show one room at a time with whatever explanations might be needed


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

woops. The ones I took didn't come across from camera to puter. O well, anyway


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The first one is taken from the entrance from the Utility room, which is also the mud room as the way the house is placed, the outside door to the utility room is also the front door. This shows the floor and diagonally into the kitchen.

The second shows looking out through the sliding door onto the porch and yard. This faces West.

The third shows the pantry in the kitchen. It has shelves on 3 sides and is around 4X2ft.

The forth shows the living room floor with hop scotch attached. It was paper tape and ive since removed it. They pulled up the original floor and stacked it in a bedroom, and laid this floor. They used a nail gun to drive the nails and all the nails are set into the wood a good 1/16in, and those holes are black.

The fifth shows the kitchen floor from the far back of the kitchen. Its the worst floor in the house with one other, in a bedroom being bad, BUT NOT THIS BAD.

The sixth shows the homemade sink stand. Ive pulled the braces from the floor up so we can redo the whole floor.

The last 3 show cabinets in the kitchen


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The first shows an overhead cabinet, and a shelf across from where the frig is supposed to be under. DD is giving me a frig out of the house I was living in, but its an inch to big to set in, and either it would have to set out 4in so as to open the door, or the cabinets would have to be moved around 6in

The second shows cabinets below the upper one. A green shelf is on top of these.

The third shows the end of those shelves and the green top. To the left opens up into the dining room. To the right, the sink.

The forth shows the floor into the dining room. You can see the sun shining into the room from the 3 windows making up the bay window.

The fifth shows the bay window. They intended to do something at the bottom that still hasn't been decided on just how to fix it.

The sixth shows a shot into the kitchen. I would put the fridg in the R hand corner, but sis had a fit and said the frig shouldn't be where the kitchen table is. Ours was RIGHT behind me in the kitchen as a kid, and it never bothered me.

The seventh shows the S wall of the dining room. To the right is the supposed to be front door. There is no steps or porch outside it.

The last 2 show the condition of the furnace. Had them out to look at it, and they said it would take $2,500 to fix it. Not doing that.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The first 2 shows the floor s? in bedroom s?

The second shows a W wall in a bedroom that had the window broken out. The bank replaced it and another.

The next 2 show opposing walls in that bedroom with one having a closet, around 2X4ft.

The next shows a plywood floor that kids had marked up.

The next shows a wall in a bedroom.

The last 3 shows walls, and a side ways view of the closet in another bedroom


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The first 2 are pics of the floor in the master bedroom.

The second is a pic on the S side of the master bedroom. The door to the L goes into the master bathroom, as there are 2 bathrooms. TheR door goes into the closet, that has a light, and is around 4 X 8ft

The next 2 look like floors in the master bedroom and in the dining room.

The next is looking into the closet.

The next, is standing by those doors and looking across int what we think was a nursery. That's where I am sleeping now. I intend to hole up in the master bedroom, heating it and the bathroom, and sleeping in the nursery, with the door closed. The nursery also has a closet with a light, and is around 3 X 6.

Next is the same wall but on the L side of where im sleeping. The door opens into the living room.

Cant tell you anything about the last 2. Well that's 1/2 of what I took last night. Don't know where they are.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

I know you are still trying to figure out how to use this camera you have, but honestly I can't tell what much of anything is in those pictures. Other than a giant bathtub maybe?


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Buy a decent kerosene heater and keep kerosene on hand for the days electric goes out.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, that would save me, but it would bust the kitchen, and utility room water lines. Id have to have 3 maybe 4 heaters to be covered.

I started designing the farm today. I dug out plot holes with the post hole digger for the tool shed, 27 X 30, the Chicken house im going to use to raise chickens to sell, 10X30, and brooder house 20X20. Ill have to buy 4, 4X4s for the tool shed, as its attaching to the N, back side of the house and I want it to look right. I have a BIG load of assorted lumber to bring, and tin roofing to complete it. That is frame it in, and likely the other 2 also. Ill use trees cut to length for the BH and CH for uprights. DD said yesterday they have some white roofing tin I can have. Thatl go on the tool shed. SIL said that they had several rolls of rabbit wire like material 4ft wide in 150ft roles that I can have. Ill need one to complete the fencing for the chicken pen, then ill use some more for a silo for shredded corn from my husker shredder.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

That's a pretty nice place you have there Bill.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Yeah, that would save me, but it would bust the kitchen, and utility room water lines. Id have to have 3 maybe 4 heaters to be


Why would you bust any lines with kerosene heaters.

Have to leave a window open but for temp heat these do work just don't work real cheap.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/dyna-glo-50k-200k-lp-convection-heater


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

If I had a mobile place or place with little security on my water lines, I'd definitely run heat tape on every waterline. I have no interest in fixing broken pipes when it can be prevented. Once they are in place your done. Plug in when needed.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

farmgal said:


> If I had a mobile place or place with little security on my water lines, I'd definitely run heat tape on every waterline. I have no interest in fixing broken pipes when it can be prevented. Once they are in place your done. Plug in when needed.


I think his worry, Bill's that is, is if the power goes out for a few days due to storms and such, space heaters on the main level and heat tapes around the pipes are not going to keep the pipes below his trailer from freezing if there is no electricity.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Why not a used whole house furnace?

https://tulsa.craigslist.org/for/5253352415.html


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

coolrunnin said:


> Why not a used whole house furnace?
> 
> https://tulsa.craigslist.org/for/5253352415.html


Good idea, but that was posted a month ago, probably gone now at that price. My wife and I lived in a single wide trailer house for the first year after we were married, even back then the water lines had been run along the heat ducts that came out under the floor from the central furnace and we didn't have to worry about anything but the well house, and were we lived it wasn't much of a worry.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

RichNC said:


> Good idea, but that was posted a month ago, probably gone now at that price. My wife and I lived in a single wide trailer house for the first year after we were married, even back then the water lines had been run along the heat ducts that came out under the floor from the central furnace and we didn't have to worry about anything but the well house, and were we lived it wasn't much of a worry.


Yep, most of them are, my suggestion was just one of several most where a little big for his sqft.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The reason Im staying away from a full house heater, is that I cant afford THIS YEAR A T L E A S T is that I cant afford the gas to heat the place, what with constantly doing this and that to fix it up, get my stuff moved here, which Ive barely started. I got a 24ft long propane/LP tank. It would cost me a thousand to fill it up, and it would have to be near full to have enough pressure to heat with. Wish I hadn't bought it on one hand, but gas usually dips in summer, and I intend to fill it then. THEN ALSO will be a good time to look for a whole house furnace.

cr, your posting didn't open. Also, What I said is that, id have to have 4 of them to cover the utility room, both bathrooms, and sink areas.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> The reason Im staying away from a full house heater, is that I cant afford THIS YEAR A T L E A S T is that I cant afford the gas to heat the place, what with constantly doing this and that to fix it up, get my stuff moved here, which Ive barely started. I got a 24ft long propane/LP tank. It would cost me a thousand to fill it up, and it would have to be near full to have enough pressure to heat with. Wish I hadn't bought it on one hand, but gas usually dips in summer, and I intend to fill it then. THEN ALSO will be a good time to look for a whole house furnace.
> 
> cr, your posting didn't open. Also, What I said is that, id have to have 4 of them to cover the utility room, both bathrooms, and sink areas.


You don't have to fill it for the pressure you have a regulator for that. 

Why so many heaters? Use a couple of larger ones and leave doors and cabinets open.

Also look underneath the house and make sure the insulation and cover material is intact or your liable to freeze up anyhow.


----------



## Forty Acres (May 14, 2007)

Propane is about $1.24 per gallon right now. That is pretty doggone cheap. 

You don't need a full tank, half tank or even a quarter tank for a heater to work properly. I believe that I have run my furnace on nothing but fumes in the tank a few times.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

cr, as to your question why do I need so many heaters. This house is 27 X 72 or 8. Its a BIG OPEN house. I was referring to little dairy barn heaters, or little kero heaters like I used to have that I described earlier.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My boy is supposed to come Sat and get under the house to see the condition of the pipes there.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah but 40, Im broke in getting this house fixed up some, and bringing all my stuff here.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Forty Acres said:


> Propane is about $1.24 per gallon right now. That is pretty doggone cheap.
> 
> You don't need a full tank, half tank or even a quarter tank for a heater to work properly. I believe that I have run my furnace on nothing but fumes in the tank a few times.


I don't know about OK, but places in MO have a minimum amount you can have delivered....like 250 gallons or more. I have run into that before, can't afford to fill and they won't sell less. If you're new to the area, forget credit. Fixed all that by using two LARGE bottles, only problem, had to take them to be filled EVERY week when it was VERY cold. Pain in the rear but doable.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yep, I used to have 3 or 4 of those. Some leaked. Because of that I got rid of all of them. Its kinda funny that they'll fill up a bottle tank or 2, but wont deliver less than 250 gal. Here, I THINK< IF they are going by your driveway, they will fill up less since there there, but they wont make a special trip to you to do it.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

Just leave the faucets dripping when it's supposed to be below freezing. Shouldn't be many nights you need to worry about it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dave, theyrl be 2 months, Jan and Feb, that the temps will be below freezing, more or less all the time. Theyrl be times when the temps will drop to say 28 for a few days, then raise to 38, but because of the days that was below freezing, things wont heat up enough to write home about.

THE THING I FEARED HAPPENING IN WINTER, HAPPENED TODAY
Electric went off from 2 to 5. BOY was I GLAD to see it come on again. Today was like living in a tornado here. I lived before down in a narrow valley. I could sometimes hear the wind, but I never felt much more than a stiff breeze, and seldom that. IF I went up to the neighbor a 1000ft away, Id wonder when did the wind come up, and hed say it had been blowing all day. Now, Im living out in the open with no major hills around. Sure glad there wasn't a fire. Back home, some idiot was always starting a fire in windy conditions


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Get some thermo cubes and 100 watt bulbs under bathroom and kitchen cabinets that have sinks. If your hot water heater is in a small space they would work there also.

Get some cheap thermometers to keep in those spaces to see what the temp is at anytime.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

Wonder what's with all the power outages today, half our county was out for four hours and heard of several more on the radio. Weve had 60 mph winds all day. 

I've had a house for four years now that has minimal insulation and no heat and I didn't have any problems the first three years just leaving the water dripping a but in cold nights. I did have a problem last winter but I didn't leave anything dripping. One problem I didn't expect was the toilet freezing, but if your like my dad getting up in the night and using the toilet shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Me thinks your sweating the cold to much, the averages just aren't that bad.

http://www.areavibes.com/chelsea-ok/weather/


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

That said the max temps in Jan/Feb was 77 in Jan, and 81 in Feb. Ive lived in Okla since 79 and NEVER seen/heard of such temps in those months.
PB Ill get some of those thermo cubes. Thanks. IF I have those, why would I need thermometers??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

It also said that the average temps for Jan and Feb was 38/Jan 41 Feb. That means in those months at least 15 days each those were the 24hr temps for each day. That's BS. Theres usually always a [email protected] difference between the high in a day and the lowest at a night. IN Those months. Id say that holds for many other months in the year also in Okla.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Not saying don't prepare, just don't get in a tizzy over it, some of your postings you would think your moving to the artic circle...LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

When I lived at the other place, I would have a roaring fire that, if I kept turning around close to it, kept me kinda warm to even hot. BUT IF I went to the puter at the far end of the living room with the stove in the middle, I can remember saying many times that I was about to climb inside the stove to get warm. AND< This was a BIG stove by most modern standards. It would easily take a 2frt long piece of wood up to 10in dia. and take a 1/2 doz of them before having to shrink the dia to fill it up.
Point is, Ive felt like ive lived in the artic circle, Many winters, and so, having moved way north of where I lived, Im apprehensive


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I heat a 2000sqf home that's at 6200' elevation with temps below zero for weeks with a wood stove. It's 22 outside with 10" of snow at the moment and it's 68 in the office. I put 3 split 16' pine logs in this morning and 2 more an hour ago, I'll put 3 more in before bed time. I also had never cut a whole in my roof before installing my stove, but my son was a journeyman heating and air guy before becoming a fireman, so that helped. But after watching him, it didn't seem all that difficult and I could do it myself now. Get some Henry's roofing tar and just put it under and over your seems.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I put my chimneys out the walls and up the side the house. I'm not big on cutting holes in my roof. My wood stove would heat a big house on few pieces. Have to find a good air tight stove. Lots of junky ones out there.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I put my stove in the middle of the house so there was no wall to vent to.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> That said the max temps in Jan/Feb was 77 in Jan, and 81 in Feb. Ive lived in Okla since 79 and NEVER seen/heard of such temps in those months.
> PB Ill get some of those thermo cubes. Thanks. IF I have those, why would I need thermometers??


Bill, I like knowing what the temp is at my place. With lights plugged into the thermo cubes you should be ok, but if it drops down to zero outside a thermometer in that area will tell you if you need to turn the faucets on a little.

I keep cuttings in my garage and use one of these to make sure it's not too cold out there. I've used them also in a greenhouse and near the garden. The base unit is on my desk.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My stove was shot, and I left it there. I had laid a peace of plate steel in the bottom to cover a crack that ran across the bottom of the stove. I had put a soup can in under one of the legs that had broken off, I had to replace the cast iron door when I finally cracked into 3 pieces with a steel door that fit, but warped because of the heat. It was SHOT.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Farmboy Bill, go online to county land accessor's office and get picture of your land. This office will also give you the legal address of your property.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have 3 different overhead pics of the place. One is a pic before the house was put on. Another is a pic of the house centered in the acreage, another with the acreage cut off by fence as it is now. The second one has the footage of each side. No side is the same measurement. 

I get my check this Wed. Ill go to the bank after I get it. Ill see whats what, and if things aren't finally settled, ill not make a payment.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> I get my check this Wed. Ill go to the bank after I get it. Ill see whats what, and if things aren't finally settled, ill not make a payment.


MMmmm... It would be better to visit a lawyer than to skip a payment. Otherwise they would foreclose as fast as they legally could, keep every dime you have given them, keep the land and re-sell it, and fix it so you cannot buy land for years because a foreclosure affects your credit rating.

A lawyer would be a better response if they do not give you answers.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

SOOOOOOOOOOO What does the rest of the jury think?? Should I pay or not??


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOO What does the rest of the jury think?? Should I pay or not??


Do not skip a payment. See a lawyer today!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

You better not skip a payment !!!


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Ah ha heck get it over with skip the payment. That always fixes the problem right up.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

We don't have enough information to truely answer that. How far off is the payment from the " good faith estimate "in the original contract? 

My friend had a live in bf who took one of those credit card preapproved offers out of their mail, addressed to her. He filled it out, signed it. Spend a bunch money. Then he ditched her. She got a big credit card bill in the mail. Not her signature. She paid the bill thinking the truth will be sorted out. Well in the end, even tho it wasn't her signature etc. the courts said she owed it all. because she made a payment, then she assumed responsibility. 

You should get a lawyer to look at your contract if the bank doesn't have things sorted Monday. If they say they are working on it, then get it in writing from them. Have them fax what they are saying to you signed on their letter head. You can get a fax at a store or library. 

I don't trust anyone.


----------



## Forty Acres (May 14, 2007)

It is not the banks fault if a neighbor is encroaching on your land. They sold ten acres & you bought ten acres. 

I would have a visit with the neighbor. Ask him if he knows exactly where the property line is. Ask him if he has ever had it surveyed. He just might be able to show you the survey pins.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Jan 12, 2012)

For the love of Dog, don't skip a payment. Bank wins, you lose.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

See a lawyer, I would hate for you to lose you place! Do Not skip a payment because that to will go on your credit report too.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

OK. Heard ya all, loud and clear. Thanks. That's what ill do, make the payment. 

Boy came out and his wife and boy came also. First time for the last 2. They were pleased with it.Boy said, even with 5 acres, he was kinda invious of me. He looked underneath the house, and the pipes seemed OK to him. The ground underneath is mud with water standing at one place. We think that it is from water running underneath from the outside. There are heat tapes plugged in.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Found something funny today. I took a copy of a overhead map of the place in to have 2 copies made. One for the banker, and one for me. The original was so dark I could hardly see anything on it without a strong imagination of what I was looking for/at. The copies came out much clearer. After wondering why it looked like something was wrong, I finally realized that the house shown on it, the end, not the side, faced the road. I think that that might explain some of the cracked cealings, and slight gaps in the corners that are here. They may, for whatever reason turned the house around after it was origionally first placed. Why they would do that is anybodies guess. The light pole, is around 50ft from the house NOW. With the house turned around, it would likely be around 1/2 of that. the line is buried from that pole to the house now. With the house turned facing E&W, the pole would be close enough to run a short line to the house.
It could be, that they placed the house BEFORE they put in the electric. The pole has a guy wire that comes towards the house by around 25/30ft from the pole. I can see where they might have thought that the guy wire being placed as it is would traverse in front or back of the house, and found that objectionable. Who knows.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have been told to let the water run to keep the lines from freezing. I assume that means having both the hot and cold going at once from each spigot. But how can I do that when all the sinks have the lever over the spout that you turn one way for hot and the other for cold??


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Hot + cold=warm. Turn it to warm.

Mon


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

frogmammy said:


> Hot + cold=warm. Turn it to warm.
> 
> Mon


Yes and that does NOT mean a Drip. Most places that are subject to freezing the stream is like a small lead pencil size. The size of the lead.~ That is.
Take from someone in the cold north and lives in a OLD mobile home. Like a '65 model. LOL


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Bill not sure if you have a clothes washer, In your house. At my old house the laundry area would freeze the lines when it got in the minus twenties for a few days in a row. My lines would freeze on the washer and what a pain that was. I placed those quick release fittings on the hoses so I could just unhook them, stick down the drain and turn them on a bit so they didn't freeze. Just a thought if you have freezing issues.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Mammy, I have ONE leaver that sits ABOVE the spigot. IF I turn it left it gets warm/hot. IF I turn it RIGHT, it gets cool/cold. IF I leave it in the center between the 2, I get NOTHING.

ALSO, in conjunction with my posting about the house originally being turned to face E &W, unlike it faces now, N & S, that would have made the septic tank around 30ft from the house, likely where it was ment to be, UNLIKE the 5 feet it is now.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Mammy, I have ONE leaver that sits ABOVE the spigot. IF I turn it left it gets warm/hot. IF I turn it RIGHT, it gets cool/cold. IF I leave it in the center between the 2, I get NOTHING.
> 
> ALSO, in conjunction with my posting about the house originally being turned to face E &W, unlike it faces now, N & S, that would have made the septic tank around 30ft from the house, likely where it was ment to be, UNLIKE the 5 feet it is now.


 If you move it upward as it is in the center that way both sides with be open. How else do you get just tepid water temps? Hot Mixed with cold? To make it warm? 
You move to the left to get hot but you ALSO move the handle slightly Upward at the same time to Increase the flow. 
So when in the off position ( Center and Downward ) spot, just move upward and both sides are then open. I have the same kind on my kitchen sink.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Bills been out of the loop for a while, where inside water is concerned.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks AH. Yes, ive never lived in a house with faucets like these before.

Echoes. Yes I have a washer, but its not had the water turned on to it yet. I DONT THINK. Where do you get these quick disconnect thingies at. I suppose L or HD


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

FarmboyBill, you need a wife who knows how to deal with frozen water lines.lol!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Any hardware store should have them. Mine are yellow but I suppose they come in different colors. Mine are also plastic. Plain ole quick connect connectors for hoses etc. usually used for garden hoses.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

do they make those ? LOL lol. None on FO have mentioned it in their profiles lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My above was for Mo.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Correction, you need a woman who knows what you don't


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Do they make those. None of them on FO said that they knew more than me lol

BUT, I Do agree that I need zactly what you say, in a fairly pleasing package lol


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

http://koolance.com/image/content_p..._disconnects/quick_couplings_disconnected.jpg


I tried to paste the couplers that are like what I used. Maybe copy the link to check it out


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Then you have to cut the existing ends off. How does the couplers stay on? Just looked, and my hoses go from the metal spigots on the wall to the receptors on the washing machine.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dang, I had 3 1/2in rain here last night/today. Everything on one side of the house was covered in water.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Then you have to cut the existing ends off. How does the couplers stay on? Just looked, and my hoses go from the* metal spigots on the wall* to the receptors on the washing machine.


Then you want this type not that other type.

One side of these screw on the spigot and the other one would go on the hose end. And then push them together. and easy to release, after you shut the spigot off that is LOL


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

That's correct. I copied the wrong connectors, sorry. These are metal and the ones I used were plastic still use on the garden hoses once in a while.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Farmboy Bill, I bet you never checked for leaks before either. Even I know that, but then I also know know about leaky pipes. I grew up on a farm. Then I joined the Army right out of high school. I hope you know how to mop up water, sounds like you're going to be doing that quite a bit.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah Mo, That's what im afraid of to. BUT I got the mop to do it with.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Bill, I'll think of you later when I'm eating apple crumble cake made from scratch.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

u crumb lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, ive moved everything into the master bedroom, MW, heater, TV, puter day bed, fridge. Ive got sinks in the M Bathroom so I got water. Don't think that the heaters going to cut it tho. Got to get new/bigger breaker. 2 heaters, OR heater and MW throw it.

I hate the thought of fighting freezing water lines. I did it in the late 60s/early70s, and lost. Then however my water came from a well, and I didn't have a bill. Line breaks now, who knows how big a bill it could run up before I knew it. 

Im getting 1/2 doz heat tapes, more pipe insulation, 4 or more of those cubes, a couple sets of those quick connect/disconnect connections this weekend, but as far as wintering over here, I think its a losing battle.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you checked with your power company to see what heating systems they have. I think most times they can put the costs in your monthly bill and give you time to pay it off. Might be worth a conversation with them. Have you checked with mobile home places to see if they have good used heaters available? How about heating assistance programs. Contact senior services to inquire. Don't give up yet Bill, make plans in the event of but continue exploring possibilities. 

No modest wood stoves anywhere?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Never heard of power cos having heating stoves.

I cant afford the gas for a good used heater.

Don't have a chimney

Im not sure the house is wired enough to be able to use several electric stoves. Ive already throwed one breaker 3 times and intend to replace it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Kinda thinking of finding a low spot in the plumbing, cutting it there and draining it, and shut off the water at the meter.. I can haul water, and have the outhouse here, so I could make it 3 mos.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmm our natural gas company's and electric companies both offer heating systems you might check, answer is always no if you don't. Might be yes if they do carry them. Can't you just drain the pipes without cutting them? I know folks around here drain their water systems until spring if they don't plan on being around during the winter. We used to put antifreeze in our guard stations when we closed for winter.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ill have to open the skirting to see if theres a way to drain it. I assume I know where to look. The place was drained while it was emptied. I had over 3in rain, and the ground the house is like a swamp. I bet underneath the house is holding water also.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

FarmboyBill, I sorry for your water problems. But that Apple Crumb cake was good,warm just out of oven with a scoop of vanilla ice cream on top.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Well, ive moved everything into the master bedroom, MW, heater, TV, puter day bed, fridge. Ive got sinks in the M Bathroom so I got water. Don't think that the heaters going to cut it tho. Got to get new/bigger breaker. 2 heaters, OR heater and MW throw it.
> 
> I hate the thought of fighting freezing water lines. I did it in the late 60s/early70s, and lost. Then however my water came from a well, and I didn't have a bill. Line breaks now, who knows how big a bill it could run up before I knew it.
> 
> Im getting 1/2 doz heat tapes, more pipe insulation, 4 or more of those cubes, a couple sets of those quick connect/disconnect connections this weekend, but as far as wintering over here, I think its a losing battle.


Bill, I'm not an electrician, but I think that your current breaker going out on you is because you have too much load on the wires. A bigger breaker will allow you to push more of a load onto those same wires, then they will overheat even more than now, melt, and burn your house down. That's why the breakers you have are there now. (It's the same reason you and I were told NEVER to put a copper penny behind a blown fuse....):nono:

Stay alive.

geo


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Then Geo, do you think that 2 barn heaters on the same circuit is too much?? For some reason, the breaker that is throwing, its flippers are the only ones that are blue, and one of them dosent break over from side to side, it just moves freely back and forth.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Jan 12, 2012)

Bill, I think what geo was saying is don't replace a 20 amp fuse with a 30 amp fuse, that will burn down your house eventually. By all means replace the defective breakers (with the same amperage replacement), those aren't doing you any favors either.

If I had to guess, I'd go with yeah, 2 barn heaters on the same circuit won't work. I imagine they're sucking a lot of juice and are too much for your system.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

FBB

Most mobile home type structures have more than a single breaker feeding into each room. Some breakers are shared from another room. This wiring method is done to spread the power distribution to allow some power to be on in event of emergency so that a person can have some lighting in order to find their way to exit in event of an emergency. You need to determine how your home is wired. A single lamp can be used as the test tool. It may take a little time for you to run back and forth from each room and the power panel but you can plug the lamp into individual sockets and flip the breaker and see what receptacles are impacted. Record the finds and the amp rating on the breaker controlling each receptacle. Plug your high current items into the 20 amp breakers. Do NOT put more than 1 high amp device on a single breaker. Move the microwave to the kitchen as the kitchen is typically wired for high current consumption. The bathroom may also have higher amperage wiring. A microwave has a high amperage load and only saves power due to the short period it is on.

Different subject...do you know what the water supply lines are made from in your home? Is it Pex? Does your "boy" know how to do minimal basic plumbing? When you remove the under penning access, locate where the cold water enters the home. Determine if there is a cutoff where this line exits the ground. I await your response.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Then Geo, do you think that 2 barn heaters on the same circuit is too much?? For some reason, the breaker that is throwing, its flippers are the only ones that are blue, and one of them dosent break over from side to side, it just moves freely back and forth.


Does that breaker look like this?

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...:l&tbm=shop&start=100&spd=6045855899833429667

Read here about them. Click on 'see more detail'. I ask because you said it was blue....James


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Barn heater, 'Milk House' heater, 120 volt room heater, fan forced Space Heater.

Every ONE is 1,500 WATTS on high. Everyone, doesn't make one bit of difference What Type they are.
On the high setting they all are 1,500 WATTS, maybe at med 1,000 WATTS, if a low setting MAYBE 750 WATTS.
But all take the Same amount of current and draw the same amount of wattage,~!
As long as they all are 120 volt, what kind makes no difference in the amount they draw on any one electrical circuit, and fuse.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bill, winter is coming, and a thought has occurred to me.

30-odd years ago, when I lived in Iowa, people who had mobile homes used to wrap the pipes in heat tape, and they would keep the pipes from freezing down to -20 F. Only, I cannot remember if it was battery run or plug in.

I bet you could get good advice in a hardware store, though, and it sure beats having frozen pipes!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Heating tape now comes with temp Gage's. Never used them though because our water temps normally are on the cold side and even in summer they want to run. I've only seen plug in types.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Then Geo, do you think that 2 barn heaters on the same circuit is too much?? For some reason, the breaker that is throwing, its flippers are the only ones that are blue, and one of them dosent break over from side to side, it just moves freely back and forth.


 Bill, I'm not an electrician, so I can't and won't advise you--and especially since I'm not there to see what you are talking about. All I'm saying is that you shouldn't replace a 15 amp breaker with a 20 amp breaker and then put the same or more equipment on it than you had when the lesser breaker was blowing. I'm pretty sure that would cause the wire to heat up and possibly start a fire. You really need to ask an electrician for advice before you start changing breakers.

I just don't want to hear you are living in a cardboard box this winter.

geo


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

A lot of times all the outlets in a bedroom are all on one circuit AND one wire feeds them all, from one to the next. Usually not much in a bedroom back when yours was built, bed lamp, alarm clock radio and a small tv, so the wiring is smaller many times. So yes, do not put a bigger breaker in. Microwave SHOULD be on it's own circuit, alone. Now days a bigger wire, heavier outlet with a dedicated 30 amp breaker....James


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

These oil radiant heaters are the most efficient and safe heaters you can use. I did plenty of research when living in the trailer while building my house.










http://www.frys.com/product/6431872?source=google&gclid=Cj0KEQiAg7ayBRD8qqSGt-fj6uYBEiQAucjOwb2LXtHYVb2hMh4QcXf-SgEQO_mV6UK6BoCEbd5K-vYaAkfu8P8HAQ


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

And uses 1500 Watts on the high setting and running at 12.5 Amps. Still can't put two on a 20 amp circuit breaker.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

you only need one


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

OK FFB if my memory serves me right you would be considered low income. The State of OK does have assistance for people who are low income and have problems paying utility bills. Go to this site for information http://www.okdhs.org/programsandservices/liheap/ then as they advise go to your local DHS office to apply and find out what other services are available to you. What county do you live in in OK? I would suggest you contact United Way in Claremore as they may also be able to provide assistance.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dad, I got/had one of those. It looked antique. I didn't think it was any good.

J Im kinda hesitant about asking outsiders for help. 

Had a talk with sis tonight. She made up a list of what she thinks I need. Im getting those things, getting underneath the house below the bath and utility room. Im gonna patch up the problem underneath the house there with a roll of fiberglass R-36. I bought 2 12ft heat tapes today, 3 pkgs of pipe insulation. Im getting other stuff, black plastic to hold up the insulation. Im getting these things tomorrow

1 piece sheetrock
1 roll tape for sheetrock
1pkg 2in screws
2 rolls insulation
leather gloves
1 roll thick black sheeting
and price vinel siding


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Might ought to look at roofer too.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Might check online site compact appliances for Tiny houses or rv's for heaters,woodstoves,fireplaces,


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

These are what we use in our little rental cabins. We use the hard wired units. No fans, constant heat, you don't feel cold air when it comes on. Larger rooms we put 2 on a thermostat. The model shown has it's own thermostat and just plugs in, hang like a picture frame, cardboard template included. Hang 6-8" above the floor, heat radiates up wall and around room. Good friend uses one in his huge camp trailer in the winter instead of onboard heat system. Only 3.8 amps, works great for bedroom, quiet, healthy, no cold start....James

http://www.eheat.com/envi-high-efficiency-whole-room-plug-in-electric-panel-heater-hh1012t/


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Bill I know it's hard to ask for help but this is for your future. Maybe check what is available to get you thru this winter so you have the chance to get on your feet. You were in the military right? Is there a group of Band of Brothers in the area? They sometimes do work to help fellow military folks. Check check check. Good luck.'


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Add smoke alarms to your shopping list. They are inexpensive enough that you can (and should) get several, especially considering the funky wiring thing going on. I hope you install the smoke detectors in the hallway, kitchen, your bedroom, and the utility room.

If you are holed up in the "warm room" or sound asleep, you may not smell an electrical fire starting in the walls in enough time to escape. Hearing the alarm may buy precious time to evacuate.

Have an evacuation plan ready. Don't block your bedroom window, 'cause you may need to bail out of it in a hurry.

Be safe!



.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

It might be worth your while to install a wood stove. 'taint hard to do. I did, and it has saved me a fortune in heating bills.

I bought an old Ashley airtight model for $300, replaced a few parts and it's still going strong 15 years later. 

If you get a wood stove (heater), be sure to follow insurance company's regulations for wall clearance, etc.

You can heat your bathwater on it, too.


.


.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

James, I couldn't tell by the pics if one of those breakers looked like mine. To much black in each to see anything

Never heard of Band of Brothers.

I don't want to spend money on a wood stove, and a good one here even used is expensive as so many people here still burn wood. Then id have to have a chimney put through the roof. Im 68. Im not going to cut wood forever. I really havnt got a lot of wood here to cut. Its mostly locust, around 6/8in dia. The dias fine for cutting, but it wouldn't last long.

When I first started finding out info on this place, I saw once where there had been a garage on one end. Im positive, in my mind that the bathroom and utility room WAS that garage. So, whatever wiring they did to it, was likely connected to the closest wiring available on that side of the house. The circuit breakers are all on a wall in the utility room. In a regular house, would they have been installed in the garage??

I sleep light.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Is the whole house on 1 level or step down to utility room? Is the utility room on a slab? ie ground level? Garage would be. Yes many electrical panels are in the utility rooms, main bedroom in mobile homes without separate utility rooms. Yes regular houses with garage have electrical panels in the garage, water heater, furnace, saves on long runs of heavy wire but a separate utility room would do same....James


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Bill, I was talking about this one....James

https://www.asi-ez.com/member/~NDB1L-32C-16-120V.asp?shop=y&gclid=CKyw_JGUn8kCFdKGfgodbfQM1Q


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Just wondering, Bill. Did you make the payment or not?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Trailers I lived in, pannel was always in the master bedroom closet. Been a while though.

Mon


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Yea, most here were until they started putting in utility rooms instead of the laundry in the hall....James


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Then Geo, do you think that 2 barn heaters on the same circuit is too much?? For some reason, the breaker that is throwing, its flippers are the only ones that are blue, and one of them dosent break over from side to side, it just moves freely back and forth.


I used to have to turn the oven off before DH used the larger power equipment in the garage. Circuit breakers are designed to flip before the wires in your home get hot enough to melt, so we just put up with it.

If your circuit breakers keep going off you might try turning off the lights and such inside the home before you use something that uses a lot of power.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

That could be Terri cause I had the puter, tv, mw and fridge on the same circuit. NOW< I only had the TV and fridge , or puter and fridge going at the same time. Id shut off the heater when using the mw.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nope James I got nothing like that. The one in question is black, with 2 blue switches on it. The only breaker with blue switches on it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

James me and nephew got underneath the utility/ and bath room and installed 8 3ft tubes of pipe insulation. We put back the old insulation that they had torn out, and then put in 6ft of roll insulation where we thought it needed it. I think that it couldn't be more or better insulated than it is now. AT THAT POINT.

I can see that IF there were a garage on one end, and as I said, I saw a paper that said that at one time there was one, theres no way that it could be in the bathroom utility room area.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Also Bill you can get those oil types of heaters (old radiator looking ones) that have two power settings on it. I never use the 1500 setting I use the 600 and it puts out plenty of heat. Just was thinking about this. Also back to my mentioning checking with your utility companies you should be able to do that via their web pages. Might do some exploring to start looking.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Run an extension cord from another room/circuit to run your fridge


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As I said, Echoes, I had one of those and wasn't impressed by it.

Dad I did that, and now, with an ex cord clear to the far back of the room, I can run both heaters, and puter with fridge on and cealing fan running low with one bulb on.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Today I put on another 3 3ft lengths of hose wrap on the pipes going to the W heater and the water pipes coming up 1/2 way to the sink. I undid the hoses coming from the sink to the ones I wrapped.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im gonna get 2 sheets of insulation and cut them to fit the 2 windows in the M Bedroom where Im holed up, and maybe one for the one window in the bedroom next door


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

FBB- There is a 200 watt electric heater that was being recommended by the newsletter for www.rvtravel.com. Of course it would be for smaller rooms.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Im gonna get 2 sheets of insulation and cut them to fit the 2 windows in the M Bedroom where Im holed up, and maybe one for the one window in the bedroom next door


Hope that's not fiberglass!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

No its white rectangle around 1 or 2in thick.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> No its white rectangle around 1 or 2in thick.


I feel much better now! :gaptooth:

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

OK Several of you have stated that I should leave the water taps running so as to cause the pipes not to freeze. How does that work for the toilet stool?


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Lift the lid and adjust the water fill spout thingy. Don't know what it's called. Just how you fix it to stop running just in opposite. It's shortening the chain so it doesn't close tightly. But if you pay per gallon realize that you will pay more. AND lusten to it fill, stop, fill, stop all the time. Not sure it's enough either if it gets cold. But my cold is way different than your cold probably.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> OK Several of you have stated that I should leave the water taps running so as to cause the pipes not to freeze. How does that work for the toilet stool?


Typically you leave the most remote faucet trickle just a tiny bit.

This keeps water moving through the exposed part of the supply pipe.

The pipes inside the building should be in enough warmth so as not to freeze?

The problem is often just one little spot somewhere that is too close to the cold, some issue.

If your toilet is freezing up, you need a different plan, rooms that get that cold need all water shut off and pipes cleared out.

Paul


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

rambler said:


> Typically you leave the most remote faucet trickle just a tiny bit.
> 
> This keeps water moving through the exposed part of the supply pipe.
> 
> ...



Paul it's my understanding he only wants to heat a couple of rooms, so keeping water pipes from freezing is going to be a concern.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Bill,

What is the status of the revised paperwork? What terms changed?

I've enjoyed your story and am interested in learning the ending.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Log, Went to the bank day for TG. Signed papers that sis and he had agreed on. Theyre sending me the title, which ill take to the courthouse and get it so that the house goes in with the land as a single unit. As he was going out to do something, either make a copy, get a notary stamp, something, I saw that he had a map of the place showing the whole 10 acres. I said what did you find out about that, pointing to the map. He said well, you've got 10 acres, we know that. I said good, yes, he said ill make a copy of that and you can take it to the man in question and show it to him. I said, well, I thought that we could go together and do that. He said, well, I can go see him. I know him, and I can talk to him,. I said, well, why don't you do that then.

cr, your right. Im only heating 2 rooms. I had the heaters off as I stayed over at Xs as she was in the hospital, and I had to go and get my nephew to haul household stuff out of the house I was living in and move it/them over here. When done, I would have to take him to Xs house for sis to pick him up. I saved a good tank full of gas by staying at Xs house. BUT< I came home Fri, and it was rainy 3in, and cold. With the 2 heaters going full blast NOW its only slightly warm in here now. Sis is/was going to come tomorrow to fix 2 cracks in 2 cealings. I E mailed her to say that although I might be able to get one of the rooms, my bedroom somewhat warm, there would be no way I could heat the living room up to work in there, as the living room, with the kitchen and the dining room. are all open to each other, and its supposed to be just as cold tomorrow as it is today. 
I brought a lot of kitchen stuff that was in storage at DDs house. It needs washed and cleaned and put away. Its way too cold to do that out in the kitchen today. Ill wait till the middle of the week when its supposed to hit 55 to do that.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

One thing on the other place I already miss.

Rain there soaked into the ground quickly. Here, it lays on top the ground for days. Course, I SELDOM got a 4in rain all year, and ive had a 3+ and then a 5 in 2 weeks span.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

We got about 4.5 inches of slow in the last 36 hours. Ground is soaked and mushy.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What is slow?? lol

Yeah, Im afraid of what this winter will be like when 5in of rain turns into 15 of snow


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, im getting ready (I think) to wash and dry all my kitchen utensels, from knives, spoons forks, to canners and canning equip. Still cold outside, but ill have the rest of the week to attack it if I don't stick with it today.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> *What is slow*?? lol
> 
> Yeah, Im afraid of what this winter will be like when 5in of rain turns into 15 of snow


 That'd be me. 

*Rain
*


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I got the title for the place from the bank through the mail/registered letter. Guess that's a step forward. Now theres only getting the land problem squared away.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sis came over tonight, 12/3 and we opened up a crack in the living room that was the length of the room in the ceiling to around 16in wide, took out around 4 bags of the biggest kind, of loose insulation, screwed 2 bys against the 2X4s on either side, and hung roll insulation back up. Well get new sheetrock put in when she comes back. I got to where I could hardly walk. Hurt so bad ill likely not get to sleep anytime early tonight.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

were you getting up and down a ladder bill? I had that when I painted the bathroom last week. soak them in Epsom salts before bed or table salt if you don't have any epsoms. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Getting up and down ladders wasn't NEARLY as bad as just standing still. That's what was killing me


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Saw the banker today. He said he had talked to the guy whose fences are on my land. Said the guy was agreeable to a new boundry. Said he would stop by. Never has. Im going to see him.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Went out to sis, and got the Case CC started and warmed up. My Niece and her husband had reparked it and all my other machinery cause they needed it moved in order to get their mobile home brought in and installed. That was OK< But they took the radiator cap off of the Case and put it in the tool box. It has rained at least twice since then. I got 5in one time and over 7 the other. This Radiator opening is around 6in long and 3 wide in the middle. so I thought it had caught a buncha water and might freeze. Found the cap in the tool box. They also had the gas cap 1/2 off from the tank/??? Go figger.?? I used the H to pull the Case to where I could belt start it. Had to take off that side of the front cultivators to get the belt to the pulley. Ran it off the H for around 3 mins before it started. Ran on one or 2 cyl for another min. I choked it and that blew it out to all 4. Ran fine. I let it run while Me and nephew loaded sprayer on the trailer. Came home, but the neighbor wasn't there.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I walked the land today with my measuring wheel. Got the S side and the E side pretty near where its supposed to be. When I stopped, and there were fences in both directions, I spray painted the post behind me, to be sure, for the most part I was OK. The N side, Im 80% comfortable with, But the W side, there was some thick brush on the ground mixed with woods, and I couldn't see through that, much less push a acreage counter through it.
What I will do, when I can get help, is to position the help on the N line as far up, as I can push the acreage counter starting from the S line towards the help. There wont be 100ft beyond where I can do this to the end of where the SW corner is.
I got papers saying 660ft per side for 10 acres sq.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

That can get kinda complicated.

Are you allowing for hills and valleys, as opposed to a straight line.....

Are you starting on a good actual point to start with, or just starting where someone pounded a post and the. Claiming the next 660 feet.....

If I were a neighbor I'd want it done right, but - I mean I'd want it done right, not some fella with a wheel telling me where my border is supposed to be......

No problem with you checking it out, but if it get to needing to be legal, then you probably need to have a pro do it so it actually means something?

Paul


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Rambler, my thoughts exactly, plus he has been told time and time again to just buck up and pay the money to do an actual survey of "his" land, find the survey pins and such, but he won't!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I looked around the 2 areas along the fence lines for pins and didn't find any.
The banker said that he told the guy that I had cord I was going to use. He didn't say the guy objected. Im going to see him tomorrow, as apparantly he works,, so Ill try to catch him Sat. Ill be glad to go in on a survey if that's what he wants.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Im going to see him tomorrow, as apparantly he works,, so Ill try to catch him Sat. Ill be glad to go in on a survey if that's what he wants.


If I was him I wouldn't help pay for a survey that you want, and really it is only YOU that wants it, right, only you that has issues with fences and such, right? This is another thing you let slip thought the cracks of not doing "do diligence" in buying this place. Bill the survey should have been done before you bought it if there was questions as to fences, actual acreage and such.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Around my neck of the woods I would be apprehensive of going to a neighbor with what you are stating you are going to present as well as acknowledging what you have done to date with your "measuring method". He may interpret your actions as an insult to his intelligence! Be careful to what you say and do is the best advice I can give. Since the over heating issue in your truck has been fixed maybe you should leave the engine running.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I hear ya agman. BUT if bad goes to worse, Ill never get to the truck. I usta hear shooting up there all the time while the weather was nice. People tho, say hes a good guy, which the banker says, who knew him before this, sooooooo
If he says get lost, then I find a lawyer.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Its supposed to rain and snow tomorrow, so Its iffy if I see him tomorrow or not.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

"Pretty near" only counts in horseshoes. I would escort you off the place with laughter.....you will need a surveyor. My opinion.

geo


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Just pay for your survey. This is Soo not his bill. It's what anyone does when they buy a property. That's hilarious to think my neighbors would come here and ask me to pay for their survey. I'd think they were crazy lol


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

farmgal said:


> Just pay for your survey. This is Soo not his bill. It's what anyone does when they buy a property. That's hilarious to think my neighbors would come here and ask me to pay for their survey.
> 
> * I'd think they were crazy* lol



Crazy or worse...

Also, that one incident would certainly get you off on a bad start in your community for many years to come. (You know how word gets around about any new kid on the block...first impressions are hard to erase.) Different folks will interpret that one act as crazy, stupid or mean...instead of the truth: ignorance.

If I were in your shoes, I would just pay up, as expected of any new landowner.


.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Went up and talked to the guy and his wife. Seem to be good people, as others have said about them. He asked me if I had marked out the boundrys, I said I had marked out 2 for sure, and got close on the third, but couldn't do better on it as I couldn't get through the brush enough to start out on the 4th. Told him I had used a wheeled acreage marker. He said, if I knew where to get close to it, he would take his brush hog and back it in as best and much as possible to try to clear out an area where we could see to start and run out the 4th line, thereby closeing it off in the pasture, with the 3rd. Kinda funny, as how he says he keeps busy working for a Co that puts in basketball floors, and hes got a great house and lotsa land ect, that he would want to reuse all the wire that is strung out past where the corner should be to my driveway, up the new line, and the wire behind the house, just move it back W to where it should be, and reuse the wire and posts. That's OK with me. Talked for around 2hrs,


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Went up and talked to the guy and his wife. Seem to be good people, as others have said about them. He asked me if I had marked out the boundrys, I said I had marked out 2 for sure, and got close on the third, but couldn't do better on it as I couldn't get through the brush enough to start out on the 4th. Told him I had used a wheeled acreage marker. He said, if I knew where to get close to it, he would take his brush hog and back it in as best and much as possible to try to clear out an area where we could see to start and run out the 4th line, thereby closeing it off in the pasture, with the 3rd. Kinda funny, as how he says he keeps busy working for a Co that puts in basketball floors, and hes got a great house and lotsa land ect, that he would want to reuse all the wire that is strung out past where the corner should be to my driveway, up the new line, and the wire behind the house, just move it back W to where it should be, and reuse the wire and posts. That's OK with me. Talked for around 2hrs,


Hmmmm. Maybe he plays horseshoes, too. Adios..........no more from me.

geo


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Reusing things instead of buying is how some folks get rich. 

We camped next to a family with a very fine RV, but if his family was leaving the campsite he would put out the fire to save wood. He was willing to spend the money but not waste it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Been putting foam wrap tubes around pipes then duct tapeing the for around 2hurs. Got everything don't on top the floor, hope its good what me and nephew did below. Neighbor says theres a shut off close to the house by a hydrant, but I couldn't find it. I don't know if it would be a good thing to shut off the water or not. If I shut it off, then the water that's in the line wouldn't move and might freeze. IF I DID shut it off then I wouldn't have to worry about a line busting and water running all night. Im going to leave the lines cracked a bit tonight. See what happens.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Good for you, a lot of worry over nothing. The ice is broken, keep talking to him you will learn a lot about your place. You are a good neighbor, he will be a good neighbor. Just don't step over the line, I know you are careful. Most people will do the right thing, may need a little push to start the process. I would be proud to be your neighbor.

Sounds like he divided it off for daughter, may never been surveyed, just bring it up in conversation. I bet he would help out on getting it surveyed if need be. Just don't push hard.

Hope you are making some progress and things are getting more comfortable. Take care....James


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

James, I got the notion that he didn't particulary care about it being surveyed. I also got the idea he didn't want to spend any money on it either. I look for him to rewalk the lines again so that he can see that Im on the up and up. That's what Id do. When we start the fence ill ask him if he wants to do that. He seemed to want to get at it later this month. Me and his wife said that with winter closing in, that likely wasn't going to happen. I told him I wanted to reroute the driveway so as it being at the N side of the property, that the present driveway had some potholes, but I wasn't going to put any gravel in them as I was going to plow it up anyway. he understood.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Sure he wouldn't be keen about paying. You are the one that is the purchaser not the neighbor. it is not up too him paying for any surveying done. 
It IS however, up to you to PAY as a buyer, not him. And that funky instrument you have used is only a approx. way to tell what is what and is not in any way a Legal Description of the Surveyed Land by a recognized Surveilling Company.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I know the acreage instrument isn't precise, and im pretty sure that he knows that also. HAD he thought that the measurement I made wasn't accurate enough, Im pretty sure he would have said something about me having it surveyed.

I put the smallest stream I could manage in the kitchen sink, the shower, the tub and both sinks in the master bathroom. Its 28 now at 5 54. Supposed to be 14 tonight.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Did you put anything in the unused toilets to prevent the toilet bowl, trap and the water closet from freezing?

I asked you once before what the potable water lines were made of but you failed to reply. I know something that possibly I could have shared to help with freezing pipes.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm not really familiar with current survey techniques, but it seems reasonable to me that if you could get/calculate the GPS points, you could get real close to the corners. I would suspect that if you had two known points you could GPS them and then mathematically calculate the other points. Hunters will often have GPS units that you might could borrow.

Does anyone with more knowledge of GPS know if this is reasonable or possible?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Just get a 100' tape measure, don't cost much. I use one all the time to set corner posts when I can't find pins. Had one like it when I worked for the city to find location of new water meters....James

http://www.toolup.com/Lufkin-FE100D...6&cadevice=c&gclid=CKiv7MKWnsoCFQ9afgod_l8BgA


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Agman I guess I missed that post. The water lines are made of clear/white flex lines with imbedded white string things running diagonally inside them. Also, Theres blue and red plastic lines.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Glad you mentioned that Ag. I went to the unused bathroom. I put insulated pipe around the exposed pipes I found there. They are underneath the sink and exposed at an adjoining bedroom by around 16in. I cracked the shower a bit, but they got the water turned off under the sink. when I first looked at the house, there was a sign on the door that said the pipes had been (winterized)??


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

IMO from the description of the plumbing material you have Pex lines. This is a great product and you need to google pex materials and read regarding freezing and how to deal with same. If your plumber used compression fittings it is unlikely you will have any issues with the potable water lines freezing. The same does not go for the sharkbite fittings so you need to do some checking tomorrow. Please respond to the conclusions reached.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, tomorrows Sunday, so I doubt if I find much then. lol. I didn't have a plumber. I plumbed the existing lines which were between 3 & 4ft above the floor, into the top of the HWH. That's the only plumbing that's been done. That was with the red and blue pipeing. The white/clear flex pipe I mentioned only goes from the top of the sink, underneath down to valves, one for each line. From there, its the red and blue ridged pipe. 
Ive got water flowing from 6 different locations. kinda would like to know how much it would equal all comeing out of one spout. maybe not lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Made it through the night seemingly fine.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The sharkbite item I mentioned is a type of fitting used with Pex when a person doesn't use the crimp fitting. Since the bulk of the plumbing should have been done at the double wide factory I would think it was of the crimp type as the crimp is cheaper after you get passed the purchase of the crimp tool. Where the incoming water line connects to the home is likely the most vulnerable to freezing as you may have PVC which will crack easily. I would suggest you check that connection at the earliest chance.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Made it through the night seemingly fine.


I've read these threads and the only thing I can think is that you must have done something really bad if your children think it is acceptable for their father to live in a house that doesn't have appropriate heat in the heart of winter.

This whole situation is just sad, sad, sad.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Lazy J said:


> I've read these threads and the only thing I can think is that you must have done something really bad if your children think it is acceptable for their father to live in a house that doesn't have appropriate heat in the heart of winter.
> 
> This whole situation is just sad, sad, sad.


Bill's grown up, made the decision on his own and appears to have had it a lot worse before.

He throws a lot of stuff out here to pass the time and I doubt he is as lost as some of us suspect.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AG, There are 2 heat tapes that were there when I bought the place that is where the water comes into the house from the ground.

Heck, Im as snug as a bug in a rug. Its 3 14 Sunday. I got up at noon, and turned off the heater in the bathroom, turned off all the spigots, and just now, Im noticing a coolness that tells me to turn back on the bathroom heater.

Thanks PB for the Comment


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> AG, There are 2 heat tapes that were there when I bought the place that is where the water comes into the house from the ground.
> 
> Heck, Im as snug as a bug in a rug. Its 3 14 Sunday. I got up at noon, and turned off the heater in the bathroom, turned off all the spigots, and just now, Im noticing a coolness that tells me to turn back on the bathroom heater.
> 
> Thanks PB for the Comment


You are welcome, I knew you were growed up and didn't say you were ugly


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

or old, bald and fat lol. Only thing I got pretty is my feets lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Got a check in the mail for $850 from an insurance Co. I called them. They referred me to their agency in Claremore. County Seat Town. I called them. After a guy taking the call for 3 days saying he would call me later that day, and not, I got 3 calls yesterday. As best I can figure, Way back in say Sept, I, after being told I would have to come up with insurance as soon as the note was signed, and assuming it would be signed that soon, paid, tho I don t remember paying this amount to a agency in Claremore, who sublet it to the agency I got the check from. 
Well, It didn't get signed then and not for a couple months after. 
Well, the deal was, the bank would make the payments on the insurance. EITHER the bank dropped me as they thought no one had been living here for that time, OR perhaps the bank paid for the ions, and they sent me my money back. Im not sure.
ANYWAY. A lady was just out here, to take pics of the outside of the house. She said I HAD to put steps to the E doorway, which currently has none. I will move the steps from the N doorway as they are too small at the platform top for me to o pen the door while carrying grocerys or something, and build a new set of steps to the N doorway with a bigger platform.
Also, she said I HAD to have hand rails for ALL steps. All in all, No big thing.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

YOu better not cash that check until you figure out exactly where it came from!!

As to the steps, well that is just normal, all exits need to have steps.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

RichNC said:


> YOu better not cash that check until you figure out exactly where it came from!!
> 
> As to the steps, well that is just normal, all exits need to have steps.


Yep! Nothing like running out a door and stepping on air!

They just want to make sure you (and they) don't get sued. You're handy, you'll have that done in no time.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep, n o problem.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I know where the check came from. I verified that when I called the people who sent it. Im just not in a hurry until the ins co and the bank have had time to get their act together, and then see where the sheet falls off the line lol.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> I know where the check came from. I verified that when I called the people who sent it. Im just not in a hurry until the ins co and the bank have had time to get their act together, and then see where the sheet falls off the line lol.


I still wouldn't cash it or deposit it, you didn't pay it, or you think you didn't pay it, granted something like that you would remember, or at least I would and I am a few years older than you.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Rich, you should realize that this has been going round and round for months, and ive paid for a thousand things since then. I don't remember paying it, but I do remember getting the quote, and assuming I was all but signing for the place months ago, I can see where I might have paid for it. What I don't understand NOW, is that they want over $1,500 now a year for insurance. Course, the bank is paying for it, but theres something up I don't understand. Maybe, I paid the $1,500. I don't remember.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bill, it worries me a bit that you "Do not recall" writing s check for the insurance company for that amount. Don't you have a place to keep household receipts?

I just throw mine in a box and I go through them before taxes are done. It is not fancy, but I have all of the insurance receipts, the real estate tax receipts, the charity receipts, all of it!

Fortunately, you can call the folk who sent you the check and ask them! Just put their name into the computer and do a google search.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> I know where the check came from. I verified that when I called the people who sent it. Im just not in a hurry until the ins co and the bank have had time to get their act together, and then see where the sheet falls off the line lol.


OH! 

Never mind.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> Rich, you should realize that this has been going round and round for months, and ive paid for a thousand things since then. I don't remember paying it, but I do remember getting the quote, and assuming I was all but signing for the place months ago, I can see where I might have paid for it. What I don't understand NOW, is that they want over $1,500 now a year for insurance. Course, the bank is paying for it, but theres something up I don't understand. Maybe, I paid the $1,500. I don't remember.


Is the bank paying for insurance or are you having money put into escrow each month from what you pay the bank to cover things like insurance and taxes? If the bank is paying for your insurance they're a bank I want a loan from. I'm not sure how they'll make money from your loan they're paying your insurance out of their pocket. 

As for not knowing what you paid. You should have a record of every check you've written and to who. Go look.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The bank is paying for the ins. I only, FOR 12 Mos from date of signing, pay interest. I do keep records of my check, Actually I keep double records because of my forgetfulness. There out in the pk. I havnt felt the need yet to go check them.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My boy and grandson came over with 2 alumimun old gates which they gave me, and he fixed my hot water heater. We walked the paremeters of the place also. Im in hot water now lol


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> My boy and grandson came over with 2 alumimun old gates which they gave me, and he fixed my hot water heater. We walked the paremeters of the place also. Im in hot water now lol


Bill, I do not remember if your heater is working properly, yet. If it is NOT working properly, you might want to fill your tub with hot water and just let it sit there overnight. Because, as I found out during a power failure, it will raise the temp of the house a few degrees. ANd, it is going to be COLD here tonight and you often get our cold air when we are done with it!

Good luck and stay warm!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I let 6 faucets and shower heads drip last week when it dropped down in the teens. Ill likely be alright doing that tonight.
Funny thing is, On my puter for Chelsea, it says its going to get down to 24, but in Tulsa, there saying in the teens, and Im further N than Tulsa??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Went and asked the neighbor who has his fence on my land if, since Sat is going to be round 70 he cared to move the fence. He said hed be ready by 9. Called my boy. Maybe he ll help also.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

That's excellent Bill. It was 51 here today and now we have heavy rain warnings coming in and flood precautions. It's our family weekend over on the coast and we get the rain warnings, slide and high water crud. Oh well enjoy your weekend. I'm going to mine and hope more snow goes away too.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hope we get it done. Its supposed to drop in temps and have rain possible snow, Tues, Wed


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, we made a start on me getting my full 10 acres. Got all 4 sides delinated, got one strand of wire run, cleared out the woods to run the fence. I got to take the 5in pipes used to make the corners and braces to my boys to reweld them. That wont be till I get my check the middle of the month, and without the corners I cant run wire, so that stops everything.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Well, we made a start on me getting my full 10 acres. Got all 4 sides delinated, got one strand of wire run, cleared out the woods to run the fence. I got to take the 5in pipes used to make the corners and braces to my boys to reweld them. That wont be till I get my check the middle of the month, and without the corners I cant run wire, so that stops everything.


Glad to hear you finally took the leap to talk to your neighbor. Maybe you found out a good old boy rancher can be a good person. &#128512;


----------

